# Nerve AL 27,5 / 29 -Technikthread



## Kgueth (13. September 2015)

Hi,
hier sollen die technische Belange zu den Nerve-AL-Bikes mit 27,5" und 29"erörtert werden.

Kaufberatung ist hier!

Grüße


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (14. September 2015)

Könnte man auch die 27,5 er hier dazunehmen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kgueth (14. September 2015)

Hallole,


Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Könnte man auch die 27,5 er hier dazunehmen?



ich habe da nix dagen! Hier gibes zwar einen 27,5" Thread, der ist aber mit seinem BJ 2014 sehr spezifisch... 

Daher ->Habe den Titel angepasst.
Grüße Karsten


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (14. September 2015)

Vielen Dank! 

Außer dem Laufraddurchmesser gibt es doch zwischen dem 27,5" und 29" keine Unterschiede oder doch? Wen alles klappt bekomm ich mein 2015er AL 9.0 diese Woche, eines der letzten 15er


----------



## Kgueth (14. September 2015)

Hi,


Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Außer dem Laufraddurchmesser gibt es doch zwischen dem 27,5" und 29" keine Unterschiede oder doch?


Naja, das Nerve 27,5" ist gegenüber dem 29" eben totaler Schrott, dass ist doch Unterschied genug! 

ACHTUNG MEINUNG:
Nee, ich denke teile- und technikmäßig sind sich die Räder ähnlicher, als konzeptionell.
Ich finde das AL 29 ist konsequenter in Richtung CC/Tour entwickelt, das 27.5" ist dafür etwas universeller im Trail.
Ich denke da nicht nur an den 1cm mehr Federweg sondern auch an günstigere Hebelverhältnisse von Gabel, Bremsen etc.
Generell sieht Canyon im Nerve wohl nicht mehr DIE "Allzweckwaffe",diese Aufgabe obliegt nun dem Spektral, denn vom Nerve
sehe ich keine 2016er Version...

Grüße


----------



## Kgueth (14. September 2015)

Hi


Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> 2015er AL 9.0 diese Woche, eines der letzten 15er


Mal was Sinnvolles:
Ich würde an deiner Stelle frühzeitig den Steuersatz kräftig fetten. Der Cane Creek 40 scheint etwas empfindlich auf 
Wassereintritt zu reagieren und quittiert das mit raschem "durchfaulen". Ich habe mein Steuersatz beim Montieren gleich mal richtig 
gefettet.


----------



## _todde_ (14. September 2015)

Kgueth schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mal was Sinnvolles:
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle frühzeitig den Steuersatz kräftig fetten. Der Cane Creek 40 scheint etwas empfindlich auf
> ...


Hat jemand eine Anleitung mit bildern? Ich würde das auch gerne machen, trau mich aber noch nicht ran. Würde es aber gerne lernen


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (14. September 2015)

Hallo, danke für den Tipp, ich wollte das Rad eigentlich komplett aufgebaut abholen, kann man den Steuersatz auch nachträglich fetten, bzw. mit was? (Fett, Öl, Spray).

Also ich habe mich für das Nerve entschieden weil ich hauptsächlich viele Touren fahre und einen gewissen Komfort erwarte, viel uphill fahre aber auch nicht zu viel , ich brauch eigentlich keine "Allzweckwaffe". Im Vergleich zu meinem 10 Jahre alten damals 500€ billigem, viel zu kleinen Hardtail wird es wohl eine Revolution sein.


----------



## Kgueth (14. September 2015)

Hallole,

*ÖLEN tut man an einem modernen Rad außer der Kette nix! 
Und schon gleich gar nicht mit so (aggro) Ölen die man mit der Dose sprühen kann (WD40etc.)!*

Die Gabel ein- und auszubauen ist eigentlich eine simple Angelegenheit.
Was man "vermurksen" kann ist, dass  beim Wiedereinbau das Lagerspiel zu groß oder zu klein ist.
Ich verlinke Euch mal ein Video welches die Einstellung des Lagerspiels zeigt.

Video und nochmal Fernsehen.


Arbeitsschritte im Groben!
1. Vorbauklemmung wechselseitig lösen. Also eine Schraube nur wenig lösen (ca. 1/4 Umdrehung), dann die andere. Das wiederholen bis
	beide Schrauben locker sind.)
2. Schraube an der Steuersatzkappe lösen und herausdrehen, Steuersatzkappe abheben.
3. Der Vorbau (inkl. Lenker) kann jetzt abgenommen werden.
4. Mit einem Gummihammer (oder Holz auf dem Gabelschaft) den Gabelschaft (die Gabel) nach unten treiben.
	Ca. 4cm reichen um die untere Lagerschale zu fetten. Weiter "ausgebaut" muss die Gabel eigentlich nicht.
	(Sachte und darauf achten, dass man nicht die Gabel kompett aus dem Steuerrohr haut.)
5. Kräftig Fett in die untere Lagerschale spachteln. Man kann auch das untere Lager aus der Lagerschale
	popeln, was ich aber nicht gemacht habe. (Ich habe fett hochgedrückt. )
6. Gabel wieder nach oben drücken. Dabei müsste der Konusring, der die Schutzkappe des oberen Steuerlagers etwas
	verklemmt, mit nach oben rutschen und man kann diese dann auch 4cm angeben (ohne dass man Spacer... vom Gabelschaft
	abnehmen muss.)
7. Die obere Lagerschale auch ordentlich fetten...
8. Alle Ringe und Kappen (vor allem den Konusring) wieder nach unten schieben und gucken, ob die Gabel ordentlich in den Lagern sitzt.
   (Ist das der Fall, drücke ich mal kurz auf das Oberrohr - natürlich nur wenn das rad nicht im Ständer hängt.)
9. Vorbau Aufsetzen aber nicht anziehen.
10. Steuersatzkappe inkl. Schraube aufsetzen und gaanz leicht anziehen.
11. Nun das Steuerlagerspiel (siehe Video) einstellen.
12. Vorbau gerade ausrichten und wechselseitig mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen...

Feddich.
Das müsste eigentlich in Verbindung mit den Videos machbar sein.
Bei Fragen, fragen!
Grüße


----------



## Flaminski (14. September 2015)

Kgueth schrieb:


> Generell sieht Canyon im Nerve wohl nicht mehr DIE "Allzweckwaffe",diese Aufgabe obliegt nun dem Spektral, denn vom Nerve
> sehe ich keine 2016er Version...
> 
> Grüße



Ich denke, das kommt noch. Zumindest, wenn ich der netten Dame glauben darf, die mich vor 2 Wochen beraten hat. Auf der Homepage steht ja auch, dass die neuen Modelle nach und nach bis Ende Oktober vorgestellt werden. 



Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Außer dem Laufraddurchmesser gibt es doch zwischen dem 27,5" und 29" keine Unterschiede oder doch? Wen alles klappt bekomm ich mein 2015er AL 9.0 diese Woche, eines der letzten 15er



Vielleicht laufen wir uns ja über den Weg, ich habe Mittwoch Mittag meinen Abholtermin für mein Nerve AL 7.0.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (15. September 2015)

Flaminski schrieb:


> Vielleicht laufen wir uns ja über den Weg, ich habe Mittwoch Mittag meinen Abholtermin für mein Nerve AL 7.0.



Denke leider nicht, habe noch keine E-Mail für einen konkreten Termin bekommen, nur dass es in der 38.KW abholbereit wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (23. September 2015)

Hallo Forum!

Ich schaffe es regelmäßig den Dämpfer an seine Grenze zu bringen (bottom out) während die Gabel noch einiges an Luft hat. Daher hatte ich überlegt dem Dämpfer mit dem Spacer Kit von Fox mehr Endprogression zu verpassen. Vorab habe ich gerade mal die Luftkammer geöffnet und siehe da der Spacer der dort Verbaut ist scheint mir bereits sehr groß zu sein.

Daher folgende zwei Fragen:

1. Hat schon jemand versucht die Luftkammer des Nerve 29 zu tunen und weiß daher evtl, bereits welcher Spacer verbaut ist?







2. Der verbaute Fox Float hat ja die size x travel Kobination 7.250x1.250. Weiss jemand welches der folgenden Eyelets verwendet wird (ich vermute mal SV, also Standard Volume)?
7.250 1.750 *SV*
7.250 1.750 *XV1*
7.250 1.750 *LV *

Das hieße dann wohl, das der mittlere der oben abgebildeten der größtmögliche Spacer ist und ich glaube der ist bereits verbaut.


----------



## Tom1987 (23. September 2015)

Auf deinem Dämpfer sollte eine Tune ID stehen, mit dem du bei Fox (Homepage) alle Info's erhältst wie der Dämpfer abgestimmt ist.

http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike

Ich glaube bei mir ist der 0.80 Spacer drin und es ist die LV Luftkammer. 

Steht aber alles da wenn du die Tune ID eingibst.


----------



## denis0082 (23. September 2015)

Danke für den Tipp, das kam raus:
*2014, FLOAT-K F-S, CTD Remote Down BV LV, Canyon, Nerve AL 29, 7.250, 1.750, 0.8 Spacer, VTL, RTL, 175, 16*

Ich lese das so, dass ich eine LV Luftkammer und damit ein LV eyelit habe. Damit würde ja dann doch noch etwas mehr gehen. Könnte den 0.8 durch den 0.92 Spacer ersetzen,


----------



## Tom1987 (24. September 2015)

Ja dass sollte gehen


----------



## denis0082 (24. September 2015)

Hmm, bin ich mutig genug diese self-made Spacer zu versuchen? Scheinen nicht exakt die gleichen Größen zu haben.
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:401137

Prinzipiell funktioniert der Dämpfer ja auch ganz ohne Spacer, daher sollte das Risiko ja überschaubar bleiben, oder? Ich finde 45 Euro für ein paar Plastikteile (von denen ich nur eins benötige) etwas happig.


----------



## Tom1987 (24. September 2015)

Hast du mal bei Fox angerufen und gefragt ob es möglich ist nur das eine Teil (0.92 Spacer) zu erwerben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (24. September 2015)

Ich hab eine E-Mail geschrieben, mal sehen was kommt.

Bin jetzt aber schon fast mehr an der Variante via 3D Drucker interessiert, da das ja auch Zwischenstufen erlauben würde (0.85, 0.90 inch³ etc.).


----------



## Tom1987 (24. September 2015)

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, wäre dass die schnellste und günstige Lösung. Würde ich auch favorisierten..... hab aber keinen 3D Drucker zur Hand :-(


----------



## filiale (24. September 2015)

Tom1987 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, wäre dass die schnellste und günstige Lösung. Würde ich auch favorisierten..... hab aber keinen 3D Drucker zur Hand :-(



Solange Du die Zeichnung hast kannst Du es extern drucken lassen und zugeschickt bekommen.


----------



## Tom1987 (24. September 2015)

Hast du da ne Adresse für mich?


----------



## filiale (24. September 2015)

Es gab im GPS thread mal einen user der sich per 3D mehrere Garminhalterungen hat drucken und zuschicken lassen.Er hat hier die Bilder gepostet.Daher weiß ich daß es sowas gibt.Kenne mich aber nicht mit Details aus.Suche mal mit Garmin etrex 3D.


----------



## Tom1987 (24. September 2015)

Ok, hätte ja sein können dass du schon mit einem Shop Erfahrungen gemacht hast.

Werde ich mal Herrn Google fragen....


----------



## Flaminski (27. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe eine Frage, bei der ihr mir evtl. weiterhelfen könntet.

Ich habe mein Canyon Nerve AL 7.0 seit gut 2 Wochen und bin seitdem nicht ganz sicher, was meine Bremse am HR angeht.
Verbaut ist eine Shimano BR-M615. Ich finde den Druckpunkt im Vergleich zur Bremse am VR und auch im Vergleich zu meiner 10 Jahre alten Magura Julie am Hardtail relativ weich. Die Bremskraft ist zwar vorhanden, sprich ich bekomme das HR problemlos zum Blockieren, allerdings kann ich den Bremshebel auch mit ein wenig Kraftaufwand bis zum Lenker ziehen.
Wenn ich dann die Shimano am Grand Canyon meiner Frau (BR-M396) vergleiche, hat diese einen wesentlich härteren und definierteren Druckpunkt.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu? Luft im System oder normal?


----------



## filiale (27. September 2015)

Entlüfte doch und dann siehste ob es daran lag.
Hast Du Resin oder Sinter Beläge ?


----------



## Flaminski (27. September 2015)

Da müssten Resin-Beläge drauf sein.

Ich habe bisher noch kein Entlüftungskit für Shimano zur Hand, nur das von Magura. Muss mal schauen, ob ich damit weiterkomme.
Andererseits brauche ich auf Dauer sowieso ein Shimano-Kit, von daher wäre das ne sinnvolle Investition. 

Grundsätzlich liegt Canyon auch auf meinem Arbeitsweg, könnte das Bike auch einfach mal dahin stellen, wobei selbst entlüften wahrscheinlich weitaus weniger Zeit und Nerven kosten würde.

Ich denke ich begebe mich mal auf die Suche nach einem Entlüftungskit, das hier sollte doch langen, oder?

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...%2C15%2C117;search=entl%FCftung;product=27064


----------



## Sportback513 (29. September 2015)

Flaminski schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich habe eine Frage, bei der ihr mir evtl. weiterhelfen könntet.
> 
> Ich habe mein Canyon Nerve AL 7.0 seit gut 2 Wochen und bin seitdem nicht ganz sicher, was meine Bremse am HR angeht.
> ...





Hast du einfach schonmal die Griffweiteneinstellung weiter reingedreht?
Vielleicht liegts ja nur da dran.
Ansonsten hilft nur entlüften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaminski (29. September 2015)

Ja, mit der Griffweiteneinstellung habe ich mir vorerst geholfen. Wobei das ja nur ein Behelf ist.
Der Druckpunkt ist zwar vorhanden, liegt meines Erachtens nach aber zu weit Richtung Lenker. Das heißt, der "tote Weg", den ich bis zum Druckpunkt mit dem Hebel zurücklegen muss, ist sehr weit. Zumindest bin ich da von meiner Magura und auch der BR-M395 meiner Frau anderes gewohnt.
Werde mir bei Gelegenheit ein passendes Entlüftungskit zulegen und schauen, ob ich das nicht selbst in den Griff bekomme. Der Aufwand, das bei Canyon erledigen zu lassen ist mir zu groß, da nutze ich die wenige Freizeit und die schönen Herbststage lieber dazu, auf dem Bike zu sitzen.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

eine kurze Frage. Ich würde gerne auf Tubeless umrüsten. Bei mir sind die DT Swiss X1700 Spline Two Laufräder verbaut, welche im momentan noch mit Schlauch fahre. Es ist so, dass in der Felge schon das schwarze Tubeless Ready Felgenband von DT Swiss drin ist. Sehe ich es richtig, dass ich kein zusätzliches Felgenband mehr brauche (verbautes Felgendband sieht genauso aus wie das vom DT Swiss Tubeless Kit), sondern nur die Ventile und Dichtmilch? 

Danke


----------



## filiale (7. Oktober 2015)

Ja.Korrekt.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (7. Oktober 2015)

Super, danke!


----------



## Flaminski (8. Oktober 2015)

So leider hat es der Rahmen meines Nerve AL 7.0 nach drei Wochen hinter sich.
Feiner Riss im Rahmen an der linken Aufnahme des Hinterbaus (wie heißt die Stelle denn richtig??).
Keine Stürze oder extremen Belsatungen des Bikes bisher. Hab das Rad heute zu Canyon gebracht und bin mal gespannt, wie lange der Rahmentausch nun dauert.


----------



## Tobi29NRW (11. Oktober 2015)

Flaminski schrieb:


> So leider hat es der Rahmen meines Nerve AL 7.0 nach drei Wochen hinter sich.
> Feiner Riss im Rahmen an der linken Aufnahme des Hinterbaus (wie heißt die Stelle denn richtig??).
> Keine Stürze oder extremen Belsatungen des Bikes bisher. Hab das Rad heute zu Canyon gebracht und bin mal gespannt, wie lange der Rahmentausch nun dauert.Anhang anzeigen 426620


Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Flaminski (11. Oktober 2015)

Werde ich machen.
Bisher habe ich nur die Bestätigung per Email, dass das Rad bei Canyon ist (was jetzt keine große Überraschung ist, ich habe es immerhin persönlich abgegeben  ) und dass der Rahmen getauscht wird. Keine Lieferdauer oder ähnliches, wobei mir der Mitarbeiter, der den Auftrag in der Werkstatt angenommen hatte, sagte, dass das System etwa zwei Wochen angezeigt habe. Ehrlicherweise meinte er aber auch, dass er aufgrund der Systemumstellung nicht wüsste, ob dass auch schon so passen würde. Immerhin bevorzuge das neue System Garantiefälle die bei Neurädern (Rad jünger als 30 Tage, wie in meinem Fall) auftreten und würde diese in der Abwicklung nach vorne ziehen.

Ich bin gespannt und werde bei Neuigkeiten berichten.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (24. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute heute hole ich endlich mein nerve al 9.0 ab, aufgebaut in Koblenz. Gibt es etwas spezielles bei der Abholung zu beachten? Habe schon gelesen dass es bikes gab an denen nicht die richtigen Parts verbaut waren wie in der Produktbeschreibung. Ist diese Angst unbegründet?


----------



## filiale (24. Oktober 2015)

wenn du hinfährst siehst du es doch, warum dann die frage ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egon_Hinkel (24. Oktober 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> wenn du hinfährst siehst du es doch, warum dann die frage ?




Hallo,

hat bisher alles reibungslos geklappt, was lange währt wird endlich gut! 

Die Frage habe ich gestellt, weil ich etwas beunruhigt war, gerade am Ende der Saison nachdem einiges schief gelaufen ist und man schon viel gelesen und gehört hatte. Zudem muss ich sagen bin ich aktuell technisch nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand, sodass ich nicht direkt erkennen würde ob alle Parts wie beschrieben und versprochen montiert sind.


----------



## Flaminski (26. Oktober 2015)

Hast du denn deine erste Tour schon hinter dir, egon? 

Mein Rad ist immer noch zum Rahmentausch bei Canyon, das ist bei dem momentan tollen Wetter und der Tatsache, dass ich zwei Wochen frei habe leider doppelt bitter. 

Habe allerdings vergangenen Dienstag die email von Canyon bekommen, dass mein Serviceaufrag nun bearbeitet wird und eben sagte mir der Chat, dass auch wirklich momentan ein Mechaniker am Rad arbeitet und ich die nächsten Tage Bescheid bekommen müsste, wenn das Rad fertig ist. 
Ich bin weiterhin gespannt.


----------



## Flaminski (28. Oktober 2015)

So, habe heute mein Nerve AL 7.0 wieder abgeholt. 
Rahmen wurde anstandslos getauscht und die Hinterradbremse auf Wunsch neu entlüftet. Auf den ersten und zweiten Blick alles prima und sauber gearbeitet.
Ich hoffe, der neue Rahmen macht keine Probleme mehr, aber mit dem Service an sich bin ich zufrieden. 
Gedauert hat die Aktion knapp 3 Wochen, damit kann ich hinsichtlich der System-Umstellung bei Canyon gut leben.


----------



## Tom1987 (28. Oktober 2015)

3 Wochen sind ok, Anfang des Jahres wurde mein Nerve AM Rahmen getauscht und dass hat Ca. 2 Wochen gedauert (inkl. Versand)


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (30. Oktober 2015)

Flaminski schrieb:


> Hast du denn deine erste Tour schon hinter dir, egon?



Hallo,

ja die habe ich hinter mir, und leider gleich mal ein Steinschlag auf die Felge bekommen, ist zwar nicht schlimm, nur paar leichte Kratzer, aber dennoch ärgerlich.
Bin bis jetzt ca. 100km gefahren und will noch jeden freien Tag nutzen bevor der Winter kommt. Gestern war ich mal in Hochspeyer bei dem Mountainbike-Technik-Parkours und konnte leider die Tour 4 nur noch anfangen bevor es dunkel wurde.

Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Nerve 9.0 AL, bisher habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (16. November 2015)

Hallo,
akutell habe ich minimale Probleme mit der Schaltung hinten: auf dem 7. Kettenblatt hinten, während vorne die Kette auf dem 2. Blatt läuft, kommt es manchmal vor, dass der Gang springt bei hoher Belastung. Woran könnte das liegen? Die Kette läuft eigentlich noch ziemlich gerade. Bisher habe ich an der XT-Schaltung meine Finger weg gelassen. Denke mal dass ich vielleicht den Zug etwas nachspannen muss, also vorne am Lenker.
Weis jemand wie man Abhilfe schaffen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kgueth (16. November 2015)

Hi,



Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie man Abhilfe schaffen kann?




Züge werden schon mal länger, das wirkt sich aber eigentlich auf die Schaltperformance,
aller Gänge aus.

Prüfe: 
Sind alle Zähne heil und gerade...

Befinden sich keine Fremdkörper oder Schmutz in der Kassette...

Sind alle Kettenglieder leichtgängig.

Ich stelle meine Kette so ein, das wenn man von hinten auf die Kassette schaut die Kette

eher in  Richtung nächst größerem Zahnrad tendiert. Die meisten Händler stellen die Kette
mittig ein...


... entweder an der Stellschraube vorne, oder falls es nicht ausreicht eben die Schraube an der Schaltung öffnen und nach ziehen. Dass macht man natürlich mit dem Gang, der keine Spannung auf dem Zug hat.

Grüße


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (16. November 2015)

Ok, werde dann morgen erstmal alles sauber machen, hat sich durch die Blätter im Wald bisher einiges angesammelt und es gibt hier auch sehr viel Sand im Pfälzer Wald. Wie oft sollte man die Kette fetten?, habe schon oft gehört, dass man nicht zu viel fetten soll damit die Kette nicht zu viel Schmutz aufnimmt.


----------



## denis0082 (16. November 2015)

'Ghost shifting' primär bei höherer Belastung hat oft seine Ursache in unvorteilhaft (zu straff) verlegten Schaltzügen/Hüllen. Der zieht dann ganz gerne beim Federn des Hinterbaus fest genug am Zug um einen Schaltvorgang auszulösen. Schau mal ob die Zughülle sich im kräftigem Wiegetritt bewegt. Vielleicht auch mal die Hülle mit WD40 durchspülen.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (16. November 2015)

Ja, so wie du es beschreibst ist es, nur bei 1-2 Gängen kommt es manchmal vor, wenn ich voll reintrete. Hört sich dann dementsprechend schlimm und metallisch an, also so als würde man unter hoher Last schalten.




*Edit:*
Also ich habe heute jetzt die Kasette, Kette und Schaltwerkrädchen gereinigt. Danach habe ich noch die Zähne der hinteren Kettenblätter kontrolliert. Also das Rad ist ja erst ca.6 Wochen alt, großen Verschleiß sollte es also noch nicht geben. Mir ist nur aufgefallen dass manche Zähne bei mehreren Gängen leicht gedreht bzw. gebogen sind, aber ich vermute dass es technisch so gewollt ist, denn es betrifft jeweils immer nur den Zahn, an dem das Kettenblatt seitliche Einkerbungen besitzt, oder besser gesagt eine andere Form besitzt. 

Zu dem Thema Schaltzug: Der Schaltzug ist größtenteils im Rahmen verlegt, es gibt keine Möglichkeit ihn von außen zu Ölen, ohne etwas auseinander bauen zu müssen. Schmutz kann folglich auch nicht nach Innen gelangen. Der Schaltzug ist einwandfrei verlegt mit ausreichend Reserven.

Die Tage werde ich nochmal eine Testfahrt machen und sehen ob es immernoch zu ungewollten Schaltvorgängen kommt.


----------



## denis0082 (19. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe inzwischen den größten Air Volume Spacer getestet. Ergebnis ist durchwachsen. Positiv ist, dass die Federung deutlich progressiver und sich das Rad allgemein bei allen drei Einstellungen deutlich straffer fährt, was mir persönlich liegt. Negativ ist aber, dass ich nicht mehr den vollen Federweg nutze... ich schätze mal noch so 95%. Am für meinen Geschmack viel zu geringen Unterschied zwischen C, T und D hat sich wie zu erwarten war auch nichts geändert.

Ich habe hier mal gelesen, dass die 2015 Nerve 29 (zumindest einige Modelle) einen Fox Float mit Trail Adjust haben.

Könnte mal jemand der so ein Exemplar hat berichten wie sich das fährt? Sind dort die Unterschiede zwischen C-T-D deutlich spürbar?

Es wäre ausserdem Klasse, wenn ihr eure Custom Tune ID posten könntet (dieser vierstellige Code am Dämpfer) posten könntet! Mich würde mal interessieren ob es da Unterschiede zwischen Modellen / Jahrgängen gibt...

Meine ist *CMNM *(Nerve 9.9 SL, 2014)


----------



## Kgueth (20. November 2015)

Hi,



denis0082 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal gelesen, dass die 2015 Nerve 29 (zumindest einige Modelle) einen Fox Float mit Trail Adjust haben.



Leider habe ich keinen Trail adjust (was es bei der Performanceline, soweit mir bekannt, auch nicht gibt.) 
Was ich aber sagen kann: Dass sich climb, trail, descent bei mir deutlich voneinander unterscheiden...

(ID:CQ69 / ID: CMNL/ 9mm / 23mm sag).Allerdings fahre ich mit sehr viel Druck. Mit rund 100kg Fahrergewicht ist er eben entsprechend hoch. Ich würde sagen T und D sind etwas näher beisammen als C und T. Ich nutze von dem Möglichen Federweg vorne 110mm (115mm) und hinten kann ich es nicht genau sagen weil der ring Absteift aber sicher auch Fast alles was an Weg zur Verfügung steht. 

Die Endprogression im descent Modus dürfte etwas höher sein, die Federung schlägt aber nicht durch. Descent nutze ich eigentlich erst, wenn es richtig ruppig wird. Und es nach Endurotrail riecht…

HTH
Grüße


----------



## denis0082 (20. November 2015)

Vielleicht muss ich meinen jetzt doch mal einschicken, obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt gedacht habe, dass ich das erst nach ca. 24 Monaten machen werde. Es fehlt ihm sonst eigentlich auch nix und das Problem mit dem extrem geringen Unterschied zw. C-T-D hatte ich schon von Anfang an.

Dass ich den Federweg nicht mehr komplett nutze ist auch erst seitdem ich den größten Spacer verwende (0.92"³ statt den vorinstallierten 0.8"³), vorher war es ok.

Der Tune unsere Dämpfer sollte identisch sein. Auch deiner hat Velocity Tune L und Rebound Tune L sowie Boost Valve Tune 175psi. Danke fürs nachsehen!


----------



## SpeedFreak (21. November 2015)

Kgueth schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wärst du so nett, die Werte für den Druck Gabel/Dämpfer zu posten? Ich bin mit ähnlichem Fahrergewicht noch nicht ganz sicher, wieviel ich reinpumpen sollte.

Danke


----------



## Kgueth (26. November 2015)

Hi,


SpeedFreak schrieb:


> Wärst du so nett, die Werte für den Druck Gabel/Dämpfer zu posten?



Sorry, habe ich irgendwie nicht mitbekommen, sonst hätte ich etwas fixer geantwortet... 

Ich habe mit 100 PSI Gabel und 200PSI Dämpfer begonnen. Mittlerweile bin ich bei 90-95PSI bzw. ca. 190PSI hinten.
(Je nach Dämpferpumpe schwankt der Wert ein bisschen.) Ich nutze auf wurzeligen Passagen, die durchaus schneller gefahren werden,
80-90% vom Federweg. An Durchschläge kann ich mich konkret nicht erinnern. Ich unterlasse es aber mit dem Rad zu Springen und
umfahre entgegen meinen Freunden mit 160mm +x FW schön brav irgendwelche Aufbauten oder natürlichen Schanzen.

Grüße


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (26. November 2015)

Kgueth schrieb:


> An Durchschläge kann ich mich konkret nicht erinnern. Ich unterlasse es aber mit dem Rad zu Springen und
> umfahre entgegen meinen Freunden mit 160mm +x FW schön brav irgendwelche Aufbauten oder natürlichen Schanzen.
> 
> Grüße



Also bisher bin ich schon kleine natürliche Drops gefahren mit ca. 50cm Höhe, das lag daran das es kaum eine Möglichkeit zum Umfahren gab. Es gab dabei keine Probleme, ich wiege allerdings auch nur ~70kg. Durchgeschlagen ist die Gabel oder der Dämpfer dabei noch lange nicht, habe von den 120mm Federweg maximal ca. 100mm genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedFreak (27. November 2015)

Danke für die Info Kqueth ! Werd ich mal testen


----------



## hugo69 (29. November 2015)

Hallo Leute, 

kann mir jemand sagen ob eine 0,75 Ltr Trinkflasche in den Rahmen eines Nerve 7.0 AL ( Bj. 2015 ) mit der Rahmengröße S passt ?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Flaminski (29. November 2015)

Bei Rahmengröße M passt es gerade so.


----------



## hugo69 (29. November 2015)

Danke Flaminski, für die Info.


----------



## denis0082 (30. November 2015)

Hat schon mal jemand den Lenkwinkel mittels speziellem Steuersatz verändert? Spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken...

Wenn ich dazu den AngleSet von Cane Creek verwende, kann ich dann Teile des alten Steuersatz weiter verwenden?


----------



## a18tlau (4. Dezember 2015)

Hallo fahre seit Juni eine Nerve 8.9 29 in S.
Bin super zufrieden und will mir eine verstellbare Sattelstütze gönnen.
Welche passte in mein Rahmen? 
Sollte Stealth sein.


----------



## Sepp333 (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo ! Bei meinem Nerve al 9.9  löst sich immer wieder die mittlere Schraube in der Wippe! 
Ziehe sie immer wie auf der Zeichnung von Canyon mit 6 NM an und benutze mittelfestes loctite. 
Hab nur ich das Problem ?  
Nach 3-4 Touren is die jedesmal locker


----------



## filiale (7. Dezember 2015)

Dann mal richtig entfetten, offenbar scheint das loctite nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## gruene_blitz (8. Dezember 2015)

a18tlau schrieb:


> Hallo fahre seit Juni eine Nerve 8.9 29 in S.
> Bin super zufrieden und will mir eine verstellbare Sattelstütze gönnen.
> Welche passte in mein Rahmen?
> Sollte Stealth sein.


Ich hab mir letztens erst die neue lev integra mit 125mm Absenkung gekauft. Durchmesser der sattelstütze und der maximale Auszug aus dem Rahmen muss man natürlich beachten. 

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris M5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (19. Dezember 2015)

…


----------



## Domowoi (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab es noch nicht gemacht aber es würde mich definitiv dafür interessieren.


----------



## timehunter (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Nerve-Gemeinde,

hab mal 2 fragen:

1. wollte meine Elexir3 gegen die Shimano XT tauschen. Kann ich ohne weiteres einen neuen Bremsensatz kaufen, oder muss ich auf jeden Fall die Leitungen kürzen?!
Falls jemand die Leitungslänge kennt, her damit ;-) 

2. fürs aufgeräumte Cockpit auch gleich auf XT-Shifter wechseln.
Muss ich irgendwas beim entfernen der alten Schaltzüge beachten, ausser das sie im Unterrohr gekreuzt sind(laut Canyon Homepage)!?

Danke schon mal und schönen Gruß bzw. Feiertage!


----------



## CallMeIshmael (3. Januar 2016)

Hier stand Blödsinn...


----------



## domineque (3. Januar 2016)

Hallo.

Steh gerade vor der Entscheidung ob trek fuel ex und nerve Al 8.9.

Bin mir nur unschlüssig wegen Geo bei 185 sl84.

Gibts im Raum Schweinfurt bzw Würzburg jemanden der ein Nerve in L hat wo ich mal probesitzen könnte.

Danke Gruss

Domi


----------



## Micha382 (4. Januar 2016)

Ich könnte dir ein Stück weiter südlich ein Nerve in M zum Probesitzen anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domowoi (5. Januar 2016)

@domineque Bei mir in Nürnberg kannst probesitzen und auch fahren. Weiß nicht ob dir das zu weit ist.


----------



## domineque (5. Januar 2016)

Danke dir.
 aber M wir mir definitiv zu kurz sein

Gruß Domi


----------



## Micha382 (5. Januar 2016)

Also ich selbst bin 1,83 mit ner SL von 87cm und das M ist das Nerve meiner Frau, ich kann aber recht gut mit dem fahren. Daher sollte dir L auf alle fällen passen


----------



## denis0082 (5. Januar 2016)

Das aktuelle Nerve 29 (das noch niemand hat) ist mit 1,5-2cm teilweise deutlich länger (Oberrohr), vor allem in M, wo der vorbau die gleiche Länge hat wie beim 2013-15er modell (ab Größe L wurden früher 90mm Vorbauten verwendet, jetzt haben alle Größen durchgehend 80mm).

Ich selbst fahre ein Nerve 29 in M bei 1,77m / 83-84cm Schrittlänge. Es passt gut mit 15mm Spacern, L würde auch passen (dann ohne Spacer).

Aufgrund deiner Körpergröße würde ich dir definitiv auch zum L raten. Das sollte bei dir eigentlich fast ideal passen. Früher war die Schrittfreiheit da noch ein Faktor, da wäre es mit 84cm Schrittlänge bei L nämlich schon ziemlich eng geworden, aber der neue Rahmen setzt das Oberrohr deutlich tiefer am Sitzrohr an, hat also genügend Schrittfreiheit.


----------



## Scholzi (9. Januar 2016)

Sepp333 schrieb:


> Hallo ! Bei meinem Nerve al 9.9  löst sich immer wieder die mittlere Schraube in der Wippe!
> Ziehe sie immer wie auf der Zeichnung von Canyon mit 6 NM an und benutze mittelfestes loctite.
> Hab nur ich das Problem ?
> Nach 3-4 Touren is die jedesmal locker


Servus,
wenn die beiden Lager des Rockerarms (Wippe) leichtgängig sind, kann es nur an unsauberem Gewinde der Schraube bzw. dem Innengewinde der Lagerachse liegen, oder dein Loctite (es sollte 243 sein)  ist Überaltert. Das Verfallsdatum ist auf der Flasche aufgedruckt.


----------



## denis0082 (14. Januar 2016)

Für alle die noch eine Vario-Sattelstütze nachrüsten: Diese Mehrfach-Cable-Guides passen perfekt als für die installierten sattelite clips:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/en/ragley-cable-guide-kit/rp-prod104665

Zumindest die zweifachen.


----------



## SportyBen (16. Januar 2016)

So, habe bei meinem 9.9 heute den Monarch XX verbaut. Buchsen raus und rein drücken war etwas fummelig, da ich keinen Schraubstock habe, aber sonst alles super easy. Morgen Leitung kürzen und Probefahrt.

Edit:
Himmelweiter Unterschied. Endlich ein Lockout, der den Namen verdient und das Ganze per remote.
Kleine Anmerkung: Neue Lagerbuchsen braucht man nicht, aber mehr bzw. dickere Zwischenringe als beim Fox. Werde mal sehen, ob ich die bei Canyon bekomme.
Edit2: Die hatten nur das Set von Fox, da kostet eines 19 statt 11 Euro. Also am einfachsten doch das Set von Rock Shox nehmen.


----------



## Sportback513 (17. Januar 2016)

Inspiriert durch dieses Video




habe ich gestern die Hinterbaulager an meinem Nerve gewartet.
Was man braucht:
Drehmomentschlüssel (ich hab nen Wera 1-25NM)
Lagerfett (ich hab Castrol LMX genommen)
Einmalspritze
Schraubensicherung Mittelfest (Loctite 243)
Explosionszeichung (Nm-Angaben ect.)
und ne Standard Werkstattausrüstung

Das Ganze funktioniert wirklich gut,der Hinterbau vom
Nerve (2013er Modell,29er) lässt sich leicht zerlegen.
Ich hab mir jeden Lagerpunkt einzeln vorgenommen,
dann kommt man mit den Einzelteilen nicht durcheinander.
Beim Abhebeln der Gummidichtung braucht man allerdings etwas Geduld
und Feingefühl.

Für mich erklärt sich nun auch warum fetten von Außen nichts bringt
bzw. sogar schadet.

Viel Spaß beim schrauben


----------



## Frodijak (22. Januar 2016)

…


----------



## gruene_blitz (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

@denis0082 : Du hattest ja den Spacer gewechselt. Bist Du mittlerweile so verblieben, oder hast Du wieder zurück gewechselt auf den 0.8?
Ich habe die selbe ID wie Du. CMNM Nerve 9.9 SL 2015.
Da ich in nächster Zeit Gabel und Dämpfer warten lassen werde, habe ich mich mal eingelesen, ob sich eine Änderung am Dämpfer lohnt. Auch bei mir ist der Unterschied zwischen CTD gering. Vor allem finde ich, das der C Modus mehr absperren sollte.
Da ich aber nur 75kg auf die Waage bringe, habe ich die Bedenken, das ich mit dem größeren Spacer den Federweg nicht mehr ausnutzen kann.
Wie hat es sich da bei Dir verhalten? Schließt die Climb Stufe jetzt komplett?

Sonst werde ich noch ein wenig mehr mit dem Druck spielen. Da ist vielleicht auch noch was raus zu holen.

Vielen Dank 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom1987 (24. Januar 2016)

gruene_blitz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @denis0082 : Du hattest ja den Spacer gewechselt. Bist Du mittlerweile so verblieben, oder hast Du wieder zurück gewechselt auf den 0.8?
> Ich habe die selbe ID wie Du. CMNM Nerve 9.9 SL 2015.
> ...


Bin auch bei Ca. 75kg und hatte die gleichen "Probleme" mit meinem Dämpfer.

Habe den Dämpfer dann zu Fox geschickt und die Druckstufe (Velocity Tune) von Low auf Firm ändern lassen. Der 0.8er Spacer ist drin geblieben und die Ausnutzung des Federwegs ist im D Modus unverändert. Im Trail Modus ist eine wesentlich stärkere Rückmeldung da, was dem ein oder anderen zu viel sein könnte, aber mir sehr zusagt. Es ist ja immer noch ein XC Rad. Die Climb Position ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Der Dämpfer ist viel straffer und wippt nur noch minimal beim fahren. Aber ein richtiger Lockout ist es noch lange nicht, was aber wohl so gewollt ist.

Der Luftdruck ist bis jetzt unverändert. 
Hatte vorher 12Bar bei 20% SAG und hatte bis jetzt noch nicht das Gefühl da was ändern zu müssen.

Wenn du Interesse hast kann ich mal den Servicebericht raussuchen, da stand genau drauf was geändert wurde. Ich glaube der Boostvalvedruck wurde noch von 175 auf 200 PSI geändert.


----------



## gruene_blitz (24. Januar 2016)

Hey danke, das hört sich super an und klingt genau nach dem, was ich auch Suche. 
Mit dem Trail und Down Modus bin ich ja auch sehr zufrieden und nutze den Weg auch quasi vollständig aus. 
Der Climb Modus ist wie ich finde original ziemlich schwammig, oder? 

Es wäre toll, wenn du mir mal schicken könntest, was bei dir verändert worden ist. 

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe. 

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris M5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frodijak (24. Januar 2016)

…


----------



## Tom1987 (24. Januar 2016)

Auf dem Zettel stehen leider nur die aktuellen Einstellungen.
Geändert wurde auf jeden Fall die Druckstufe (Velocity Tune) von L auf F.
Und der Boostvalvedruck von 175psi auf 200psi.

Gekostet hat der Spaß 117€, inkl. kompletten Service.


----------



## gruene_blitz (25. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank Tom, 
Das hilft schon mal viel weiter. 

Würdest du denn wieder auf Firm gehen, oder denkst du Medium würde es auch auch tun? 



Gesendet von meinem Aquaris M5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## denis0082 (25. Januar 2016)

gruene_blitz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @denis0082 : Du hattest ja den Spacer gewechselt. Bist Du mittlerweile so verblieben, oder hast Du wieder zurück gewechselt auf den 0.8?
> Ich habe die selbe ID wie Du. CMNM Nerve 9.9 SL 2015.
> ...


Hi Alex,

ich hab noch den größeren (0.92 inch³) drin. Die optimale Lösung ist es meiner Meinung nach wie gesagt nicht: Der Dämpfer ist natürlich progressiver und es wippt weniger wenn man mal aus dem Sattel geht. Aber hinten nutze ich eben nur noch ca. 90-95% des Federwegs. Einen Durchschlag konnte ich bisher nicht erzwingen. Ich wiege übrigens genau so viel wie du (ohne Ausrüstung).

Ich hab mich schon mit Tom unterhalten gehabt und werde auf mittlere Frist das gleiche machen wie er: Velocity Tune und Boost Valve Druck erhöhen lassen. Bin mir nur noch nicht 100% sicher ob ich wie Tom gleich in die Vollen gehe (Velocity Tune F) oder den Mittelweg (Velocity tune M) wähle.

Aktuell habe ich erstmal den Splitter eingerüstet, so dass ich jetzt beide Einstellungen auf einer Remote habe. Da ich jetzt immer automatisch beides schalte, hoffe ich bei den ersten Ausfahrten in ein paar Wochen schnell zu merken, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen vorne und hinten ist.

Von dem was Tom so berichtet wird es aber wohl nie so 100% harmonisch werden.

Gruß Denis


----------



## gruene_blitz (25. Januar 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon mit Tom unterhalten gehabt und werde auf mittlere Frist das gleiche machen wie er: Velocity Tune und Boost Valve Druck erhöhen lassen. Bin mir nur noch nicht 100% sicher ob ich wie Tom gleich in die Vollen gehe (Velocity Tune F) oder den Mittelweg (Velocity tune M) wähle.



Hey Denis,

Die selbe Frage stellt sich mir gerade auch. Da sich aber nur die Climb Stufe wirklich ändert, könnte es ruhig ein ganzes Stückchen härter werden. Den Rest find ich super so.



denis0082 schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich erstmal den Splitter eingerüstet, so dass ich jetzt beide Einstellungen auf einer Remote habe. Da ich jetzt immer automatisch beides schalte, hoffe ich bei den ersten Ausfahrten in ein paar Wochen schnell zu merken, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen vorne und hinten ist.


Da bin ich mal gespannt. Bis jetzt bin ich noch immer froh, vorne und hinten einzeln zu schalten. Hinten fahr ich schon relativ viel auf der Climb Position, wo ich Vorne auf Trail bin.

Da ich im Februar die Wartung machen lassen wollte, muss ich mich langsam entscheiden  Weil es jetzt die Gelegenheit ist, was zu ändern. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!!

Gruß
Alex


----------



## denis0082 (25. Januar 2016)

Was Tom so schreibt, scheint die Änderung des Velocity Tune ja durchaus auch im Trail Modus deutlich spürbar zu sein. Es ist wirklich keine leichte Entscheidung.

Von der Vorstellung, dass der Climb Modus von Gabel und Dämpfer sich auch nur annähernd gleich verhalten können, muss man sich, glaube ich, verabschieden. Das kriegt man mit dieser Generation Fox Dämpfer einfach nicht hin. Meine Überlegung ging am Anfang auch noch in die Richtung den Climb-Modus der beiden Elemente möglichst dicht zusammen zu kriegen, inzwischen bin ich wieder etwas davon weg: Da ich keine Rennen fahre, komme ich auch mit Trail und Descent gut aus. Mein Ziel wäre also eher, ein Setup zu erreichen, bei dem sich Gabel und Dämpfer bei Trail- und Descent-Einstellung möglichst identisch / harmonisch verhalten... unabhängig davon ob der Climb Modus dann hinten evtl. noch zu weich ist. Andererseits will ich natürlich auch nicht einschicken und danach wieder fast keinen Unterschied merken.


gruene_blitz schrieb:


> Hey Denis,
> Da bin ich mal gespannt. Bis jetzt bin ich noch immer froh, vorne und hinten einzeln zu schalten. Hinten fahr ich schon relativ viel auf der Climb Position, wo ich Vorne auf Trail bin.


Geht mir genauso. Aber ich hab jetzt eine Vario-Stütze nachgerüstet und eine Remote musste einfach weg.


Wie viele KM habt ihr denn runter vor dem ersten großen Service? Ich bin halt gerade mal bei 2000km (verletzungsbedingt)... kommt mir noch zu früh für einen Ölwechsel usw. vor.


----------



## Tom1987 (25. Januar 2016)

Also ich würde immer noch die Firm Einstellung wählen.
Aber wie Denis es schon gesagt hat, ist das Problem dass es immer ein Kompromiss sein wird. In der D Position sind die Federelemente sehr harmonisch, in der Trail Position ist der Dämpfer spürbar härter als die Gabel und in der Climb Position ist die Gabel wieder etwas härter als der Dämpfer.

Ich für meinen Geschmack würde die Climb Einstellung nicht weicher haben wollen und würde deshalb immer wieder auf Firm tippen.

Als ich mit Fox in Kontakt stand und dort um etwas Hilfe gebeten hatte was ich wählen soll, wurde mir gesagt, dass wenn bis jetzt kein großer Unterschied zwischen C T und D ist soll ich besser direkt auf Firm ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruene_blitz (26. Januar 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Wie viele KM habt ihr denn runter vor dem ersten großen Service? Ich bin halt gerade mal bei 2000km (verletzungsbedingt)... kommt mir noch zu früh für einen Ölwechsel usw. vor.



Also ich habe jetzt ~2500km runter. Ich dachte immer, man müsste nach einem Jahr die Wartung machen lassen. Und das hatte ich anfang Dezember um.
Ich hab mit einem Freund gesprochen, der hat gestern bei fox nach gefragt (liegt auf seinem Arbeitweg) und die haben gesagt bei 2500km müsste ich keinen Service machen und Garantie wäre ja eh 2 Jahre. (Ich hab immer gedacht bezüglich Garantie müsste man den Service machen..). Die Dämpfer hätten sowieso extrem selten Probleme.

Nun ist es so, das ich die BeNeLux Fox Vertretung 30km von zu Hause weg habe.
Meine nächsten Schritte sind jetzt die folgenden:
Wenn Sonntag einigermaßen Wetter ist, werde ich wahrscheinlich auf dem Bock sitzen. Dann wiege ich mich vorher nochmal Fahrfertig.
Die Woche drauf ist ja Karneval, da werde ich dann bei Zeit den Dämpfer ausbauen und zur Fox Vertretung fahren. Dann höre ich mir mal an was die dazu sagen.
Im Falle von einer Änderung am Dämpfer wird das eh zusammen mit dem großen Service gemacht. Wartezeit aktuell: 2 Wochen.
Ausserdem Frage ich dann noch mal bezüglich des Gabelservices nach.

Bin gespannt was die mir empfehlen. Werde mir den Ausdruck von Tom auch mal mitnehmen. Habe ja jetzt schon ein bisschen 'ne Idee, wonach ich fragen muss.

Halte euch dann hier auf dem Laufenden!



denis0082 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab jetzt eine Vario-Stütze nachgerüstet und eine Remote musste einfach weg.


Das hab ich auch im November gemacht. Vario Stütze ist echt super  Ich habe von der Gabel kein Remote, daher gehts noch 




Tom1987 schrieb:


> in der Trail Position ist der Dämpfer spürbar härter als die Gabel und in der Climb Position ist die Gabel wieder etwas härter als der Dämpfer.
> 
> Ich für meinen Geschmack würde die Climb Einstellung nicht weicher haben wollen und würde deshalb immer wieder auf Firm tippen.


Das ist aktuell meine persöhnliche Zwickmühle. Ich habe Angst, das die Trail dann auch zu hart wird.
Andersrum, dafür hat man ja die 3 Positionen... Soll ja auch eine spürbare Abstufung sein.
Ich bin hin und her gerissen  Im schlimmsten Fall halt 100€ in den Sand gesetzt 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (27. Januar 2016)

Also die Probleme mit dem Dämpfer habe ich bei mir noch nicht festgestellt. Vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach Glück mit meinem Dämpfer, dass die Unterschiede zwischen C,T,D deutlich festzustellen sind. Natürlich ist der "Climb-Modus" kein "Logout", das war von Fox auch so gewollt. 
Vielleicht solltet ihr mal einen anderen Luftdruck fahren, mir wäre es jedenfalls zu teuer hunderte von Euros in den Dämpfer zu investieren, besser dann gleich einen komplett anderen Dämpfer, z.B. von Rock Shox, verbauen. Die hohen Ansprüche, die hier an ein Mountainbike-Fahrwerk gestellt werden kann ich kaum nachvollziehen. Ich kenne solche Diskussionen eigentlich nur aus dem Motorrad Supersport Bereich, wobei es dort noch eher gerechtfertigt erscheint. Schließlich haben sich hier diejenigen doch bewusst für ein Fully und kein Hardtail entschieden. Wozu brauche ich also ein brett-hartes Fahrwerk um steile Hänge zu bezwingen? Wer körperlich fit genug ist, sollte doch auch mit dem Climb-Modus fast jede Rampe hochfahren können.


----------



## denis0082 (27. Januar 2016)

Du hast ein 27,5" Nerve, oder? Das ist (vielleicht überraschenderweise) in diesem Fall nicht wirklich mit dem Nerve 29 vergleichbar. Der Dämpfer des Nerve 27,5" hat mehr Hub, einen kleineren Spacer, dafür einen höheren Boost Valve Druck... und vor allem hat er genau die mittlere Velocity Tune mit der wir (neben der festen) liebäugeln.

2014 Performance Series FLOAT
2014, FLOAT-A P-S, CTD BV LV, Canyon, M13, 7.500, 2.000, 0.2 Spacer, *VTM, *RTL, 200, 16

Der Unterschied ist sehr deutlich spürbar. Meine Freundin hat das Spectral 27,5" mit ähnlichen Einstellungen und das fühlt sich für mich harmonischer, "richtiger" an.

Canyon begründet die Einstellung mit dem besseren anti-squat der 29" Laufräder wodurch eine Wippunterdrückung für diese Räder weniger wichtig ist. Das ist auch richtig, nur funktioniert das eben im Wiegetritt nicht mehr sehr zufriedenstellend. Wer sein Nerve 29 also "sportlich" fahren möchte, der hat schnell den Wunsch nach einem strafferen Climb (und evtl. Trail)Modus.

Und freundlicherweise macht Fox die Anpassung auch im Rahmen des sowieso irgendwann nötigen Service, es sind somit nicht zwingend Extra-Kosten. Die 100+x Euro wirst auch du irgendwann zahlen müssen, zumindest wenn du deine Garantie behalten willst.


----------



## Sepp333 (27. Januar 2016)

Als mein Bike 7 Monate alt war hab ich den Dämpfer auch anpassen lassen. 
Ich musste garnichts zahlen außer Fahrtkosten von 120km.
Selbst der Rückversand war gratis.
Die wollten nur die Rechnung von Canyon...


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (27. Januar 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Du hast ein 27,5" Nerve, oder? Das ist (vielleicht überraschenderweise) in diesem Fall nicht wirklich mit dem Nerve 29 vergleichbar. Der Dämpfer des Nerve 27,5" hat mehr Hub, einen kleineren Spacer, dafür einen höheren Boost Valve Druck... und vor allem hat er genau die mittlere Velocity Tune mit der wir (neben der festen) liebäugeln.



Ok, jetzt wird mir etwas klarer worum es geht, dachte die ganze Zeit es geht um 27,5''.

Das mit dem Service innerhalb des 1. Jahres, lohnt sich das überhaupt für die Garantie?, denn im Prinzip ist der Service so früh nicht nötig, wenn man das Fahrwerk einigermaßen richtig einstellt und entsprechend pflegt. Ein Bekannter meinte er hätte den Service, der über 200€ kostet, nicht machen lassen und hat seit ca. 2,5 Jahren noch keine Probleme gehabt. Handelt es sich hier also bloß um eine Marketing-Strategie?


----------



## gruene_blitz (27. Januar 2016)

Wie oben geschrieben hatte ein Freund von mir bei fox nach gefragt. Die meinten es hinge von der Laufleistung ab. Mir wurde mit ~2500km nicht dazu geraten, obwohl das Jahr um ist. Ich dachte immer, zwecks Garantie müsste man es machen. 
Sollte ein Service gemacht sein, gibt's wohl anscheinend (eher) eine Chance auf Kulanz. Mein Fahrradladen spricht von "so alle 1,5 - 2 Jahren".

Bloß Marketing-Strategie würde ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht auch, aber nicht ausschließlich.
Was ich schon gehört habe, was sich so an Dreck ansammelt in der Gabel und die Ringe "alt" werden, finde ich es schon angebracht irgendwann mal zu machen (meine Meinung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (27. Januar 2016)

In den Garantiebedingungen von Fox steht irgendwo, dass die Garantie nur gilt wenn die Wartung wie von Fox empfohlen durchgeführt wird. Die sind schon ziemlich überzogen (Luftkammerwartung alle 30 Std! / kompletter Service jedes Jahr). Ob die das auch so streng durchziehen, weiß ich nicht. Ich werd's auch erstmal rauszögern.


----------



## denis0082 (28. Januar 2016)

Ich werf nochmal was in den Raum. Hier die Abstimmung des 2016 Nerve 29 (okay, ist kein CTD sondern DPS, aber grundsätzlich ja vergleichbar).
2016 Performance Series FLOAT
2016, FLOAT DPS, P-S, A, 3pos LV, Canyon, M30 - Nerve AL 29, 7.250, 1.750, 0.8 Spacer,* CL, RL, Climb F*, 10393/10391 Logo

Diese separate Einstellung nur für den Climb Modus hab ich auch bei anderen Bikes mit Float CTD (Giant Anthem und glaub auch das Canyon Lux) gesehen, würde mich mal interessieren ob Fox das auch nachrüsten kann.


----------



## gruene_blitz (28. Januar 2016)

Haben das denn nur 2016er Modelle oder auch ältere?

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit dem Rebound aus? auf der Fox Seite sind die Valving Kits neben unterschiedlichen Velocity auch mit unterschiedlichem rebound zu haben. 
Siehe hier: http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=77

Beim einfedern hat das sicher keine Bedeutung, oder?


----------



## denis0082 (29. Januar 2016)

Wohl nur die 2016er Modelle. Vielleicht ja eine Reaktion auf das Kundenfeedback. Kann natürlich sein, dass der DPS Dämpfer da standardmäßig anders ist. 
Denke mal am Rebound würde ich nichts machen. Bei mir federt er selbst bei "komplett offen" nicht wirklich zu schnell aus.


----------



## Boehler (30. Januar 2016)

Tach zusammen. 
Als Neu-Nerve-Besitzer habe ich leider gleich mal bei der ersten Fahrt einen der Plastik-Doppel-Kabelhalter am Unterrohr verloren.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung obs die auch irgendwo zu kaufen gibt, oder ist das ne Canyon-Eigenentwicklung?


----------



## rudi-ritzel (30. Januar 2016)

Kann man von verschiedenen Herstellern bekommen. Ich bevorzuge allerdings Kabelbinder


----------



## Tom1987 (30. Januar 2016)

Es gibt die auch aus Alu zum anschrauben.
Musst du mal bei Canyon nachfragen.
Ich glaube die Teile heißen Satelliten und gibt es für 1 oder 2 Kabel.

Hier ein Bild von Google


----------



## denis0082 (30. Januar 2016)

Die aus Plastik kenne ich nur von Canyon. Wenn du auf die Metall-Clips wechseln willst und Canyon dir nicht helfen kann oder will, die hier passen perfekt:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/en/ragley-cable-guide-kit/rp-prod104665
Sind nur (leicht) glänzend schwarz, statt schwarz anodisiert.


----------



## Frodijak (30. Januar 2016)

…


----------



## denis0082 (30. Januar 2016)

Auf jeden Fall, hab aber sonst keine gefunden die an die Optik der Orignal-Metallclips herankommt. Habs seinerzeit aber auch ehrlich gesagt gar nicht erst bei Canyon direkt versucht.

Wenn die "Sattelite Double" bei Canyon direkt pro Stück auch nur 2.95 € kosten, würde ich wohl die nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi-ritzel (30. Januar 2016)

Recht ihr habt. Ich war gedanklich woanders


----------



## Tom1987 (30. Januar 2016)

Canyon will 5,95 für die Satelliten


----------



## Frodijak (30. Januar 2016)

…


----------



## Tom1987 (30. Januar 2016)

5,95€ pro Stück!

Ich hatte 2 Stück bestellt. Deshalb auch 11,90€ + Versand.

Ps. Set besteht aus 1x Schraube, 1x Oberteil, 1x Unterteil und 1x Unterlegscheibe.


----------



## gruene_blitz (30. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte im Rahmen der Inspektion am Rad auch nach gefragt um die Clipse zu wechseln. 
Ich habe leider auch jetzt die Plastik Dinger verbaut bekommen, aber immerhin waren sie umsonst


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (31. Januar 2016)

Also ich finde das überzogen, da noch was zu verlangen. Es handelt sich ja definitiv um einen "Materialfehler". Die Clips sind so minderwertig und halten kaum. Ich habe sogar versucht diese einzukleben damit sie halten und trotzdem lösen sie sich nach wenigen Kilometern. Da wurde wohl am falschen Teil gespart.

Die Clips halten einfach nicht, das war bei mir auch schon so nach knapp 50km.


----------



## Chainzuck (31. Januar 2016)

Fahre ein 2015er Nerve 8.0.
Auch bei mir sind die Unterschiede beim CTD nicht wirklich groß. Das ist aber allgemein bekannt bei Fox und deswegen gibt es ja auch 2016 neue Dämpfer.

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, der einen straffen Lockout haben möchte einfach nen anderen Dämpfer zu kaufen, statt den anpassen zu lassen. Einen Monarch RL gibt es für weit unter 200€. Der Verkauf des alten Dämpfers bringt vlt 120-150€. Insgesamt also billiger als anpassen.
Generell würde ich Fox Float Dämpfer niemals zum service schicken, wenn nichts kaputt ist. Die sind eig ziemlich robust. Für 2mal service machen lassen, kann man sich auch einfach nen neuen Dämpfer kaufen. Ggf den Luftkammer service einfach selber machen (30-40€) dann hält das Teil ewig.


----------



## Frodijak (1. Februar 2016)

…


----------



## gruene_blitz (4. Februar 2016)

Ich habe eben im bikemarkt mal nach Dämpfer gesucht, weil die Anmerkung von @Chainzuck eigentlich schon richtig ist. 
Jedoch ist es so, das ich bei meinen fox bleiben werde, da komm ich auch über die (einmalige) Anpassung, wenn er später noch lange hält 

Beim Stöbern ist mir da ein Dämpfer vom Rotwild aufgefallen, wo auch die ID (CJH8) erkennbar war. Die habe ich dann bei fox eingegeben:

2013, FLOAT-K F-S, CTD-Adj BV LV, Rotwild, R2-29-FS, 7.250, 1.750, 0.4 Spacer, VTF, RTM, 175, 16

Interessant fand ich den 0,4er Spacer. 

Das nur noch zur Anmerkung.

 Normalerweise komme ich Montag dazu, bei der fox Vertretung hinzufahren.  

Bis denne und schönen Abend 
Alex 

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris M5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerve_82 (5. Februar 2016)

Tom1987 schrieb:


> Canyon will 5,95 für die Satelliten



Lustig...
Ich hab Canyon ne Mail geschrieben, das ich 2 Stück verloren habe nach paar Hundert KM, und hab nach denen aus Metall gefragt.
2 Tage später waren sie kostenlos in der Post 

Gruß
André


----------



## Tom1987 (5. Februar 2016)

Nerve_82 schrieb:


> Lustig...
> Ich hab Canyon ne Mail geschrieben, das ich 2 Stück verloren habe nach paar Hundert KM, und hab nach denen aus Metall gefragt.
> 2 Tage später waren sie kostenlos in der Post
> 
> ...


Hört sich nach Canyon an  

Bei mir wusste der Mitarbeiter nicht mal dass es die Dinger gibt. Musste ihm erstmal die Teilenummer sagen, damit der die im System findet.


----------



## gruene_blitz (15. Februar 2016)

So, mein Dämpfer ist jetzt seit Dienstag bei Sabma. 
Die haben mir eine Möglichkeit angeboten, die C Stufe komplett zu zu machen, das war aber ein Umbau, der ungefähr 400€ gekostet hätte. Dann wurde das boostvalve ersetzt, usw..
Jetzt sind wir so verblieben, das die Einstellung vom velocity geändert wird, inkl.  Unterhalt vom Dämpfer. 
Wird sich wohl auf das gleiche wie bei Tom raus laufen. Ob am Boostvalve der Druck geändert wird, weiß ich aktuell noch nicht. 

Normalerweise krieg ich den Dämpfer diese Woche noch zurück, dann sehen wir weiter. 

Schönen Montag euch allen 

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris M5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gruene_blitz (7. März 2016)

etwas verspätet jetzt hier mein Feedback zum Dämpfer:

Es wurde die Velocity Tune auf Firm geändert. Das sind 3 Scheiben, die im Boostvalve ersetzt, bzw. zum Teil hinzugefügt werden. Der Boostvalve Druck ist unverändert.

Ich bin positiv überrascht. Die C Stufe ist viel straffer, wippt nicht mehr so viel. D Stufe ist gefühlt unverändert.

Ist halt nicht ganz wie ein Hardtail, aber das war mir ja bewusst und ist mir auch egal.

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Dumens100 (9. März 2016)

Hallo
habe ein Nerve AL 9.9 von 2014 Und habe vorne die Kettenblattkombi 24/38 drauf würde jetzt gerne das 24 Kettenblatt gegen ein 22 Tauschen habt ihr das schon mal gemacht und welches 22er Kettenblatt kann ich nehmen steht immer Kombi 9X3 oder 10x3 drauf habe aber 10X2 bin mir da nicht sicher


----------



## Bollock1 (9. März 2016)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe ein Nerve AL 9.9 von 2014 Und habe vorne die Kettenblattkombi 24/38 drauf würde jetzt gerne das 24 Kettenblatt gegen ein 22 Tauschen habt ihr das schon mal gemacht und welches 22er Kettenblatt kann ich nehmen steht immer Kombi 9X3 oder 10x3 drauf habe aber 10X2 bin mir da nicht sicher



Servus,
also ich hab exakt das gleiche Bike wie du und hab genau den Umbau gleich nach der ersten Ausfahrt durchgeführt. Hab grad mal die alte Verpackung vom Kettenblatt rausgesucht,  da steht drauf: SLX, 3x9, LK: 64mm, 22 Zähne; für FC-660 22T.  Hab ich mir damals (mit Beratung) vom Stadler geholt. 

Ich kann nur sagen: funktioniert seit 2 Jahren einwandfrei (trotz 3x9...)

Ist also quasi Folgendes:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M660-9-fach-p21738/
Kostet 4,95€...

Ob ein Anderes besser geeignet ist, kann ich nicht sagen, dieses jedenfalls funzt...

LG,
Bollock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (10. März 2016)

Danke gerade bestellt


----------



## Dumens100 (10. März 2016)

und lohnt sich die Änderung der Übersetzung? strampelt man berghoch leichter


----------



## Domowoi (10. März 2016)

@Dumens100 Du kannst mit ritzelrechner.de genau ausrechnen wie groß der Unterschied ist. Ist aber etwas fummelig zu bedienen.

Ob Dir 2 Zähne reichen werden ist natürlich dann schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Sportback513 (10. März 2016)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> und lohnt sich die Änderung der Übersetzung? strampelt man berghoch leichter



Hab auch auf 22/38 umgerüstet.
Lohnt sich,kostet fast nix und ist schnell gewechselt.


----------



## cast0r (10. März 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Hab auch auf 22/38 umgerüstet.
> Lohnt sich,kostet fast nix und ist schnell gewechselt.



dto. mit sram-variante


wer zuletzt lacht der lacht


----------



## Juuro (22. März 2016)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich hab ein Nerve von 2014 mit einem Fox Dämpfer mit der Tune-ID CMNL. Wenn ich richtig umgerechnet habe hat der Dämpfer eine Einbaulänge von 184,15 mm (x 44,45 mm). Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir den DT Swiss X 313 zuzulegen. Die dem am nächsten kommende Variante hat eine Einbaulänge von 190 mm (x 50 mm). Bekomme ich den Dämpfer trotzdem eingebaut? Sollte sich die Einbaulänge exakt gleichen? Oder kann man an dem Dämpfer noch irgendwas machen, zum Beispiel mit Spacern wie bei Gabeln?
Ich hoffe ich bekomme hier etwas Licht ins Dunkle.


----------



## denis0082 (22. März 2016)

Sollten exakt gleich sein, da du dir im besten Fall die Geometrie versaust und im schlechtesten Fall kannst du ihn gar nicht erst verbauen. "Theoretisch" sollte zwar mit entsprechender Wahl des Sag (+6mm gegenüber normal) wieder alles gleich sein, aber das wäre bei dem Hub ja schon mehr als +10%.

den DB Inline gibt es z. B. in der richtigen Länge, den Monarch auch soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Iron_Hide (30. März 2016)

Servus,

Mal eine Frage in die Runde...
Hat einer von euch ebenfalls andere Reifen bei seinem Nerve drauf gemacht?
Also ich hab bei meinem neuen Nerve 9.0 (2016) vor kurzem auf den Fat Albert von Schwalbe gewechselt, weil der Conti mir zu wenig Kurvenhalt und Abfahrtsperformance bot.
Fahre halt auch gerne zügiger bergab, zudem hab ich den FlowTrail Bad Endbach direkt vor der Haustür^^


----------



## Domowoi (30. März 2016)

@Iron_Hide Ja ich hab einen Highroller 2 aufs Vorderrad gemacht. Beim 6.0 sind nämlich MK2 in der ganz billigen OEM-Gummimischung verbaut, die am Vorderrad leider nichts taugen. Am Hinterrad sind sie gut.


----------



## Chainzuck (30. März 2016)

Hab ne Specialized Kombi drauf gemacht. Purgatory vorne/ Ground Control hinten. Bin voll zufrieden, super tubeless fähig, guter Seitenhalt, viel weniger Verschleiß,als der Schwalbe Nobby Nic (alte Version). Hat schon nen Alpencross mit fiesen Felsen über standen. 
High Roller 2, Nobby Nic, Fat Albert, Mountainking etc etc sind alle gut,solange du die nicht die billig Mischungen nimmst. Rest ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raedchenfahrer (30. März 2016)

@Domowoi welchen Highroller hast du drauf? Dual Mischung oder 3C? Möchte mir auch einen Highroller zulegen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die 3C Mischung brauche, da ich meistens im trockenen fahre.


----------



## Domowoi (30. März 2016)

@Raedchenfahrer Ich habe einen 3C MaxTerra 2.3 drauf. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, habe allerdings keinen Vergleich mit Dual. Hab ihn glaube ich bei probikeshop.com im Angebot für 40€ gekauft wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Iron_Hide (30. März 2016)

Da gibt es ja doch einige die neue Reifen draufgezogen haben. War eben auch mal ein Ründchen drehen, war heute etwas schlammiger. Meiner Meinung nach sind da die Fat Alberts dem Conti MK 2.2 schon etwas überlegen. Aber ich muss da erst noch ein wenig mehr mit fahren bevor ich das sicher sagen kann. Bin auch gespannt wie sich die Reifen und vor allem das Bike im Flowtrail Einsatz machen. Am Freitag geht es ja endlich wieder los 

Was ich im übrigen jedem empfehlen kann sind diese kleinen Schutzbleche (Mud Guard) gerade am Vorderrad halten die das Gesicht doch sauberer als ich Gedacht hatte.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (30. März 2016)

Iron_Hide schrieb:


> Da gibt es ja doch einige die neue Reifen draufgezogen haben. War eben auch mal ein Ründchen drehen, war heute etwas schlammiger. Meiner Meinung nach sind da die Fat Alberts dem Conti MK 2.2 schon etwas überlegen. Aber ich muss da erst noch ein wenig mehr mit fahren bevor ich das sicher sagen kann. Bin auch gespannt wie sich die Reifen und vor allem das Bike im Flowtrail Einsatz machen. Am Freitag geht es ja endlich wieder los



Also ich habe noch die originalen Reifen drauf (AL9.0 2015) und ca.1000km damit absolviert, mir ist bisher nie etwas Negatives aufgefallen, vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich auf sowas kaum achte und mich immer dem Material und den Bedingungen anpasse.

Der Reifendruck sollte eine deutlich größere Rolle spielen, mit welchem Druck fährst du denn?


----------



## Sportback513 (31. März 2016)

Ich hab vorne den Butcher und hinten zuerst den Ground Control und
jetzt nen Trail King drauf (Felge AMride25 / tubeless).
Als nächstes wird dann vorne der DHR II in 3C aufgezogen.


----------



## Iron_Hide (31. März 2016)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch die originalen Reifen drauf (AL9.0 2015) und ca.1000km damit absolviert, mir ist bisher nie etwas Negatives aufgefallen, vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich auf sowas kaum achte und mich immer dem Material und den Bedingungen anpasse.
> 
> Der Reifendruck sollte eine deutlich größere Rolle spielen, mit welchem Druck fährst du denn?



Also beim Fat Albert müssten es aktuell knapp 2 Bar vorne und hinten sein.
Bei den Contis war es etwas über 2 Bar, ganz genau weiß ich das aber nicht mehr.


----------



## mechatronixx (8. April 2016)

Hi,

Ich habe ein Nerve AL 8.9 von 2015.
Ich habe von Anfang an ein nerviges rattern am Schaltwerk wenn ich auf den mittleren Blättern unterwegs bin.
Jetzt habe ich mir das die Tage mal genauer angeschaut, und festgestellt, dass die obere Leitrolle vom Schaltwerk (XT, Shadow Plus) viel
zu weit weg vom größten Blatt stand. Das habe ich dann nachjustiert und siehe da, das Rattern war fast komplett weg. Nun konnte ich aber nicht mehr auf die kleinen Bläter schalten, weil die Kuplung am an der Hinterbauschwinge hängen bleibt. Siehe Foto.

Hat das von euch schon jemand festgestellt?

VG
Mechatronixx


----------



## filiale (8. April 2016)

Ja das Problem hatte ich auch. Wenn man den Abstand der oberen Leitrolle zum größten Ritzel korrekt einstellt, dann geht das Schaltwerk nicht mehr an der Schwinge vorbei. Ist komisch. Ich habe hierzu auch vor ein paar Monaten die gleiche Frage gestellt, aber keine befriedigende Lösung gefunden. Ich habe dann das Schaltwerk so eingestellt, daß es ca. 2-3mm am Rahmen vobeikommt. Das war dann ein brauchbarer Kompromiss.


----------



## Bollock1 (8. April 2016)

Könnte man nicht die Kette um 1 Glied kürzen? Dann wäre auf den kleinen Ritzeln mehr Kettenspannung da. Oder ist sie dann in den leichteren Gängen zu kurz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mechatronixx (8. April 2016)

Die obere Leitrolle verändert ihr Position bei Änderung der Kettenspannung nicht.
Ich hab auch schon ein Standard Shadow Schaltwerk probiert. Da stößt dann die obere Leitrolle an die Schwinge an...


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (9. April 2016)

Also ich hab ein Al 9.0 und bei mir sieht es so aus. Ich hätte jetzt gesagt du musst etwas an der Verschraubung des Schaltwerks justieren damit du mehr "Luft" bekommst. Du kannst doch einfach die Schraube am unteren Ende des Schaltauges lockern und dann das gesamte Schaltwerk so drehen, dass du weiter weg von der Schwinge kommst, danach evtl noch die Schlatung einstellen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## mechatronixx (9. April 2016)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 481391
> 
> Also ich hab ein Al 9.0 und bei mir sieht es so aus. Ich hätte jetzt gesagt du musst etwas an der Verschraubung des Schaltwerks justieren damit du mehr "Luft" bekommst. Du kannst doch einfach die Schraube am unteren Ende des Schaltauges lockern und dann das gesamte Schaltwerk so drehen, dass du weiter weg von der Schwinge kommst, danach evtl noch die Schlat





Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 481391
> 
> Also ich hab ein Al 9.0 und bei mir sieht es so aus. Ich hätte jetzt gesagt du musst etwas an der Verschraubung des Schaltwerks justieren damit du mehr "Luft" bekommst. Du kannst doch einfach die Schraube am unteren Ende des Schaltauges lockern und dann das gesamte Schaltwerk so drehen, dass du weiter weg von der Schwinge kommst, danach evtl noch die Schlatung einstellen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk



Das scheint wohl beim 27,5er kein Problem zu sein, wenn ich mir dein Foto anschaue. Das Schaltwerk kann man an der Aufnahme Schraube nicht justieren. Die Position ist durch zwei Nasen vorgegeben. Es würde auch nichts bringen,  denn dann würde man die Leitrolle wieder weiter vom Zahnkranz wegbringen. Ich denke hier liegt ein Konstruktionsfehler vor. Es funktioniert zwar trotzdem,  aber eben nicht so wie ich es von einem 2000€ Fahrrad erwarte.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (9. April 2016)

Mh ok, hast du mal mit dem Canyon Support gesprochen? Gäbe es vielleicht die Möglichkeit mit einem längeren Schaltauge weiter weg von der Schwinge zu kommen?


----------



## mechatronixx (9. April 2016)

Nein,  noch nicht. Das werde ich die Tage aber mal machen.  Ich bezweifle aber, dass Canyon was anzubieten hat, denn soweit ich weiß,  gehört das Schaltauge zum Syntace X-12 Steckachsen System.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (9. April 2016)

Habe mal eine andere Frage, muss man die Lager zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen fetten bzw. einsprühen? Ich habe noch in Erinnerung dass man es nicht braucht aber bin mir nicht mehr sicher.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (9. April 2016)

Sauber halten ist das einzige was du tun kannst. Ohne auseinander zu bauen, kommst eh nicht ans Kugellager ran.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (9. April 2016)

Konnte vorher kein Bild hinzufügen, jetzt mal kurz ein Bild zu den Lagern die ich auch noch meine, also nicht nur das Schwingenlager, sondern auch der Hinterbau, der am Rahmen gelagert ist. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung was für Lager das sind.


----------



## Domowoi (9. April 2016)

Ich denke auch da sind gedichtete Lager verbaut, weswegen das Öl oder Fett nicht dahin kommen wird wo es wirklich etwas nützen könnte.


----------



## filiale (9. April 2016)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Habe mal eine andere Frage, muss man die Lager zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen fetten bzw. einsprühen? Ich habe noch in Erinnerung dass man es nicht braucht aber bin mir nicht mehr sicher.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk



Von außen bitte NICHTS schmieren und ölen. Wenn überhaupt den Hinterbau zerlegen, die Lagerdichtung entfernen und das Lager von innen neu fetten.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (9. April 2016)

Ok, gut dass ich bisher nichts gefettet oder gesprayt habe. Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Sportback513 (9. April 2016)

Egon_Hinkel schrieb:


> Habe mal eine andere Frage, muss man die Lager zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen fetten bzw. einsprühen? Ich habe noch in Erinnerung dass man es nicht braucht aber bin mir nicht mehr sicher.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk



Schau dir mal meinen Beitrag #75 an.
Da hab ich das Ganze ein bißchen erklärt


----------



## Terdo (12. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe hier ein ähnliches Problem wie einige andere hier. Mein Float CTD wippt im Climb Modus zu stark. Jetzt würde ich den Dämpfer gerne tauschen da ich mir von einer neuen Abstimmung nicht so viel. Ich bin fahrfertig gut 100 KG schwer. Gewünscht wäre ein Dämpfer mit Lockout, einer ohne der gut funktioniert würde mir aber auch reichen. Vielleicht kann mir einer hier weiterhelfen.


----------



## Benny0108 (29. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mein Nerve AL 9.9 geliefert bekommen und bin nach ca. 200 gefahrenen Kilometern total begeistert. Was für ein Unterschied zu meinem Hardtail.
Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage: Es waren zwei Teile dabei, die ich nicht einordnen kann. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer auf die Sprünge helfen. Ich hänge mal zwei Fotos an. Würde mich freuen, wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte.
Danke und Gruß
Benny


----------



## Domowoi (29. April 2016)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das erste ein Teil ist mit dem man zwei Bremsleitungen oder äußere Zughüllen verbinden kann.

Also du verbindest quasi die neue Leitung mit der alten und kannst dann einfach die alte rausziehen und die neue sitzt direkt richtig. Ich denke das zweite Teil funktioniert ähnlich denke ich. Damit kann man eben auch Leitungen oder Züge etwas besser im Rahmen verlegen.

Ich lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Velo-X (30. April 2016)

Benny0108 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mein Nerve AL 9.9 geliefert bekommen und bin nach ca. 200 gefahrenen Kilometern total begeistert. Was für ein Unterschied zu meinem Hardtail.
> Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage: Es waren zwei Teile dabei, die ich nicht einordnen kann. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer auf die Sprünge helfen. Ich hänge mal zwei Fotos an. Würde mich freuen, wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte.
> Danke und Gruß
> BennyAnhang anzeigen 488619 Anhang anzeigen 488620


Das erste Teil nennt sich Rockshox Barb Connector. Kannst seine Funktion (die Verbindung zweier Hüllen) hier im Video (ab ca. 1:30) sehen:





Das zweite Teil ist ein sogenannter Liner zum Wechseln von Schaltzügen die im Rahmen verlaufen. Hier kannst die Funktion mal anschauen:
http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/kn...nbike-wechseln-so-funktioniert-s.780153.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (30. April 2016)

.


----------



## Benny0108 (30. April 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe.
Gruß
Benny


----------



## denis0082 (1. Mai 2016)

Terdo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe hier ein ähnliches Problem wie einige andere hier. Mein Float CTD wippt im Climb Modus zu stark. Jetzt würde ich den Dämpfer gerne tauschen da ich mir von einer neuen Abstimmung nicht so viel. Ich bin fahrfertig gut 100 KG schwer. Gewünscht wäre ein Dämpfer mit Lockout, einer ohne der gut funktioniert würde mir aber auch reichen. Vielleicht kann mir einer hier weiterhelfen.


Hi, sorry für die späte Antwort: Ich hatte mit Rockshox Monarch XX, Monarch RT3 und Cane Creek DB Inline geliebäugelt. Die Rock Shox haben einen echten Lockout, der DB Inline einen Climb Switch. Dafür lässt sich beim DB Inline die low speed Druckstufe unabhängig von der high speed Druckstufe selbst einstellen. Also was für Tüftler. Bei 100kg würde ich aber nur noch zu den Rockshox raten, der DB Inline verträgt sich mit schweren Fahrern nicht gut.


----------



## CoAXx (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es beim Nerve AL 27,5 Rahmen Unterschiede der Jahrgänge 2014 - 2015 und 2016 gibt und welche... Gibt es ihn auch in einer eloxierten Farbe oder ist es immer lackiert?


----------



## denis0082 (4. Mai 2016)

Nein, der Rahmen des Nerve 27,5 wurde seit Einführung 2014 noch nicht geändert. Die "stealth" Modelle sind eloxiert, sind meines Wissens nach auch die einzigen.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (4. Mai 2016)

Der Vorteil beim anodisierten Rahmen ist die Robustheit der Oberfläche, die heutigen Lackierungen werden zwar auch immer robuster aber, sowas wie die Anodisierung hab ich selten gesehen. Trotz dauereinsatz über den Winter und vielen Steinschlägen hat der Rahmen noch keinen einzigen Kratzer. Allerdings putze ich auch seltener, da der Dreck und Schlamm als zusätzliche "Schutzschicht" dient


----------



## Sjaak (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo ,

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es beim 2016 Nerve AL 9.9 und 9.9 LTD  Platz ist fur etwas dikkere Reifen wie die mitgelieferten CONTINENTAL MOUNTAIN KING II RACESPORT 2.4 | CONTINENTAL X-KING RACESPORT 2,4 ?

Ich  mochte gerne meine China Carbon Laufräder Breite innen 30 mm mit vorne Surly Dirt Wizard 29x 2.75 und hinten Panaracer Fat B Nimble 3.0 der nur 2.7 ist benutzen.


----------



## Egon_Hinkel (5. Mai 2016)

Habe mal eine Frage, wenn man mal kurzzeitig verblocktes Gelände bergab fährt, ohne große Sprünge, und dabei den Dämpfer auf Climb stehen hat bei ca. 70kg Gewicht (mit Ausrüstung) kann dabei der Dämpfer beschädigt werden? Oder verkraftet der das soweit?


----------



## rudi-ritzel (6. Mai 2016)

Die Fox Dampfer schließen doch gar nicht richtig und Federn doch immer noch recht gut ein und aus. Wenn du dann keine dicken Sprünge hingelegt hast wird wohl nichts passiert sein. Oder hast  du Grund zur Annahme das etwas defekt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egon_Hinkel (6. Mai 2016)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Oder hast  du Grund zur Annahme das etwas defekt ist?



Nein, dachte nur, da ich es dooferweise vergessen habe vor der Abfahrt und dabei ein kleiner Sprung war, also nicht besonders hoch. Habs nur erst gemerkt als ich zur Hälfte unten war, ging halt ziemlich schnell weil es sehr steil war


----------



## vicangp (12. Mai 2016)

Hi,
kennt jemand zufällig die Achsstandarts beim Nerve Al 6.0 (2014)? 5x100 und 5 x 135 QR ?


----------



## Cattie (20. Mai 2016)

Gab es vom Modell Jahrgang 2015 zum Jahrgang 2016 irgendwelche Änderungen in Geometrie oder am Rahmen?


----------



## rudi-ritzel (20. Mai 2016)

Ja. Ich meine die Rahmen sind insgesamt etwas länger geworden.

Edit: Grösse S wurde gestrichen 
Jeweils bezogen auf das 29er


----------



## _todde_ (28. Mai 2016)

Sjaak schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es beim 2016 Nerve AL 9.9 und 9.9 LTD  Platz ist fur etwas dikkere Reifen wie die mitgelieferten CONTINENTAL MOUNTAIN KING II RACESPORT 2.4 | CONTINENTAL X-KING RACESPORT 2,4 ?
> 
> Ich  mochte gerne meine China Carbon Laufräder Breite innen 30 mm mit vorne Surly Dirt Wizard 29x 2.75 und hinten Panaracer Fat B Nimble 3.0 der nur 2.7 ist benutzen.


Würde mich auch interessieren. Insbesondere beim 2015er nerve. Jemand dabei der Schwalbe 2,35er (Hans Dampf, magic mary, nobby nic) verbaut hat und darüber berichten kann ob passt oder nicht?


----------



## Scholzi (28. Mai 2016)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Insbesondere beim 2015er nerve. Jemand dabei der Schwalbe 2,35er (Hans Dampf, magic mary, nobby nic) verbaut hat und darüber berichten kann ob passt oder nicht?


Hallo,
HD, NN u. FA in 2.35 mit DT SWISS XM 1501 Spline (MW-innen 22.5 mm) gefahren- passt ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (28. Mai 2016)

Das ist ja schon mal gut zu wissen. Vom Rahmen her also noch ausreichend Platz? 

Ich fahre die dt Swiss xr mit ich glaube 20mm innen MW. Damit dürfte die mantelhöhe etwas höher ausfallen. 

Was meint ihr, Schwalbe 2,35er mit meiner Felge noch machbar oder überdimensioniert?


----------



## Iron_Hide (30. Mai 2016)

Ich meine das ich vor kurzem in einem Magazin ein Diagramm gesehen habe wo es genau darum ging. Meiner Erinnerung nach dürfte das bei dir gehen, aber der Luftdruck darf dann soweit ich mich erinnern kann nicht so niedrig sein.
Aber persönliche Erfahrungen hab ich da keine.


----------



## Bollock1 (31. Mai 2016)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon mal gut zu wissen. Vom Rahmen her also noch ausreichend Platz?
> 
> Ich fahre die dt Swiss xr mit ich glaube 20mm innen MW. Damit dürfte die mantelhöhe etwas höher ausfallen.
> 
> Was meint ihr, Schwalbe 2,35er mit meiner Felge noch machbar oder überdimensioniert?



Hab am Nerve 9.9 den Nobby Nic 2015 in 2,35 auch auf dem XR 1501 Laufrad. Geht problemlos, ist halt um einiges "ballonartiger" als bei einet breiteren Felge.


----------



## kkunath (9. Juni 2016)

Bollock1 schrieb:


> Hab am Nerve 9.9 den Nobby Nic 2015 in 2,35 auch auf dem XR 1501 Laufrad. Geht problemlos, ist halt um einiges "ballonartiger" als bei einet breiteren Felge.



Ich habe auch die XR1501 auf einem Nerve AL 9.9 auf dem Modelljahr 2014. Ich glaube die Innenweite der Felgen ist 20mm. Ich würde jetzt gerne auf tubeless 2,4 X-King und Mountainking Protection wechseln. Hat jemand dies Breite als tubeless auf einen 2014 Modell?

Zweite Frage: Machen 2,4er Reifen bei der schmalen Felge überhaupt Sinn? Ich würde gerne mehr Grip haben.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Scholzi (9. Juni 2016)

kkunath schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die XR1501 auf einem Nerve AL 9.9 auf dem Modelljahr 2014. Ich glaube die Innenweite der Felgen ist 20mm. Ich würde jetzt gerne auf tubeless 2,4 X-King und Mountainking Protection wechseln. Hat jemand dies Breite als tubeless auf einen 2014 Modell?
> 
> Zweite Frage: Machen 2,4er Reifen bei der schmalen Felge überhaupt Sinn? Ich würde gerne mehr Grip haben.
> 
> Gruß Klaus


Hallo,
die MW des XR 1501 ist 20.5 mm u. der 2.4 MK hat eine Karkassenbreite von 60 mm- +2 mm zum NN 2.35- welchen ich hinten fahre. Mit dem Conti 2.4 wird es schon recht eng im Hinterbau u. die XR 1501 wären mir zu schmal. Habe deshalb auf XM 1501 mit 22.5 mm gewechselt u. die XR 1501 verkauft.


----------



## _todde_ (9. Juni 2016)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die MW des XR 1501 ist 20.5 mm u. der 2.4 MK hat eine Karkassenbreite von 60 mm- +2 mm zum NN 2.35- welchen ich hinten fahre. Mit dem Conti 2.4 wird es schon recht eng im Hinterbau u. die XR 1501 wären mir zu schmal. Habe deshalb auf XM 1501 mit 22.5 mm gewechselt u. die XR 1501 verkauft.


Welches nerve fährst du, Modelljahr?


----------



## Scholzi (9. Juni 2016)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Welches nerve fährst du, Modelljahr?


2014


----------



## Frodijak (12. Juni 2016)

Ich packs mal hier rein...

Hab wohl nen Problem am Dämpfer (Fox Float Performance DPS 2016).
Auf der letzten Tour hatte ich im uphill aller 5 Kurbelumdrehungen ein kurzes Zischen vernommen. 

Auf der Alm den Luftdruck gecheckt (ca. 205 PSI) - passt. Der Dämpfer ist trotzdem etwas weicher geworden vom Gefühl her.
Die Zugstufenverstellung scheint aber nicht zu gehen egal ob offen oder zu. Ich hab da keinen “Pop“ mehr und würde vielleicht auch das weichere feeling erklären.

Traut sich wer ne Ferndiagnose zu? Ist das Problem vielleicht jemandem bekannt?


----------



## kkunath (13. Juni 2016)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die MW des XR 1501 ist 20.5 mm u. der 2.4 MK hat eine Karkassenbreite von 60 mm- +2 mm zum NN 2.35- welchen ich hinten fahre. Mit dem Conti 2.4 wird es schon recht eng im Hinterbau u. die XR 1501 wären mir zu schmal. Habe deshalb auf XM 1501 mit 22.5 mm gewechselt u. die XR 1501 verkauft.



Hi,

ich habe mich letzlich für 2.2 MK und 2.2 X-King entschieden und am Wochenende tubeless montiert. Laufen gut. Ich habe aktuell 1,5 bar drin. Muss mich noch etwas an den optimalen Druck rantasten.

2.4er hätten übrigens locker gepasst. Die Protection bauen offensichtlich schmaler als die Racesport. Ich habe aber aufgrund der schmalen Felge (steht übrigens 20mm drauf) die 2.2er genommen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## gruene_blitz (23. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte jetzt meine Gabel im Service, weil da etwas Spiel drin war. War wohl anscheinend relativ trocken alles da drin.

Beim Einbau ist mir jetzt aufgefallen, das das untere Lager im Steuersatz etwas rau läuft. Sollte man das ersetzen? Den Dichtring evtl. gleichzeitig mit? Beim einlenken glaube ich jetzt, das zu spüren. Kann natürlich Einbildung sein. Spiel ist keines vorhanden.

Hab noch nie am Steuersatz rumgeschraubt, von daher die vielleicht etwas blöde Frage. 

Kann jemand bestätigen, dass das Lager "BAA0006K" das richtige ist? 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/Ersatzlager-fuer-40er-Serie-p36187/

Besten Dank
GRuß
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (25. Juni 2016)

Hey,
musste heute einen neuen Schaltzug verlegen, wegen Riss.
Dabei festgestellt, dass Canyon immer noch keine durchgängigen Außenhüllen im Rahmen verwendet. Also wars ne riesen Fummelei, das Seil da durch zu kriegen:-(......Zu allem überfluss muss man um den Stopfen unten aus dem Rahmen zu bekommen, auch das Schaltseil für den Umwerfer lösen. Und da ist nun mein Problem:
Wie zum Teufel,soll ich das Seil da wieder montieren? Da ist einfach kein Platz für nen Schlüssel oder meine Hände????
Gibts da nen trick??


----------



## vicangp (25. Juni 2016)

8er Maulschlüssel


----------



## filiale (25. Juni 2016)

Das ist zwar Fummelei, aber nur so geht es...


----------



## Chainzuck (26. Juni 2016)

vicangp schrieb:


> 8er Maulschlüssel


Danke !! oh man manchmal sieht man echt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.....
Damit ist es einfach. Hatte gar nicht bemerkt, dass das ne außen sechskant Schraube ist.
Für nen Moment wollte ich schon aus Rache auf einfach vorne wechseln


----------



## vicangp (26. Juni 2016)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Danke !! oh man manchmal sieht man echt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.....
> Damit ist es einfach. Hatte gar nicht bemerkt, dass das ne außen sechskant Schraube ist.
> Für nen Moment wollte ich schon aus Rache auf einfach vorne wechseln



Hatte gerade ein ähnliches Problem und haben gedacht: häää, wie soll man da mitm Imbus hinkommen  , dann hab ich eben gesehen, dass es außen 6-kant ist


----------



## adler64 (29. Juni 2016)

Habe ein Canyon Nerve Al 9.9 Sl von 2013...
mit Mavic Crossmax slr Felgen...
Hat jemand detaillierte Zeichnungen der Hinterrad Nabe mit Freilaufkörper etc dieses Modells?
Suche die Bezeichnungen bzw.Abmasse der ganzen Lager des Hinterrades mit Kassettenaufnahme.Da ist auch eines drin.Finde nichts im Web bzw.verwirrend
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## gruene_blitz (29. Juni 2016)

Ist es das was du suchst?:

http://www.tech-mavic.com/tech-mavi...roduct&family=13&subfamily=1005&macronu=19903

Freilauf ist auf jeden Fall ein ITS-4. Hatte meinen erst letzte Woche auf  (2015 9.9 SL)


----------



## adler64 (29. Juni 2016)

gruene_blitz schrieb:


> Ist es das was du suchst?:
> 
> http://www.tech-mavic.com/tech-mavi...roduct&family=13&subfamily=1005&macronu=19903
> 
> Freilauf ist auf jeden Fall ein ITS-4. Hatte meinen erst letzte Woche auf  (2015 9.9 SL)


Komme nicht rein....Passwörter?


----------



## gruene_blitz (29. Juni 2016)

User name:
mavic-de
Password:
haendler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adler64 (30. Juni 2016)

gruene_blitz schrieb:


> User name:
> mavic-de
> Password:
> haendler


Dankeschön....Guter Tipp.
Komischerweise ist die Kassettenaufnahme nur als ganzes.Das zerbröselte Lager das ich darin vorfand ist nicht abgebildet.
Hab mir anhand der Reste was gesucht.
Ein 6803 2RS mit 17x26x5 passte.


----------



## Dumens100 (8. Juli 2016)

Habe eine Frage 
ein paar von euch haben schon mal ihre Lager gereinigt und neu gefettet, finde aber immer nur Bilder von der Wippe habt Ihr das Hauptlager und das hintere Lager nicht auch mit gefettet und welches Fett habt Ihr genommen


----------



## Catweazle81 (8. Juli 2016)

Gilt natürlich für alle Lager. Geht nichts über Liqui Moly Bootsfett. Hörst Du in der Szene aber auch des Öfteren.


----------



## Sportback513 (8. Juli 2016)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Habe eine Frage
> ein paar von euch haben schon mal ihre Lager gereinigt und neu gefettet, finde aber immer nur Bilder von der Wippe habt Ihr das Hauptlager und das hintere Lager nicht auch mit gefettet und welches Fett habt Ihr genommen



Kannst dir ja mal meinen Beitrag #75 anschauen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nerve-al-27-5-29-technikthread.768335/page-3#post-13520390


----------



## Twixterrider (12. Juli 2016)

Guten Abend werte Nerve-Gemeinde 

wisst Ihr worin die Unterschiede zwischen den "normalen" Nerve AL Modellen zu den WMN-Versionen liegen?
Außer der Selle Italia X1 Lady Flow.
Es geht genauer um das Nerve AL 6.0 WMN für meine Freundin.
Da die "Männer"-Version zur Zeit im Breakaway Sale ist.

Danke Euch!!


----------



## filiale (12. Juli 2016)

Canyon hat keine geänderte Geometrie bei den WMN Rädern sondern nur Farbakzente, Griffe und Sattel geändert. Aber das kannst Du an der Ausstattung auch selbst erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (12. Juli 2016)

…


----------



## firstmanonbike (12. Juli 2016)

Herren Räder werden in Größe M (mit Steg) fotografiert und die Damen Räder in S (ohne Steg).

Ergo hat der Herren Rahmen in S auch keinen Steg und das Damen in M hat einen....


----------



## Frodijak (12. Juli 2016)

…


----------



## Twixterrider (13. Juli 2016)

Danke Euch für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## Flaminski (13. Juli 2016)

Du kannst die Herrenmodelle auch mit Damensattel bestellen. Ging zumindest beim Grand Canyon meiner Frau letztes Jahr vor Ort problemlos. 
Allerdings war er dann bei Abholung doch nicht verbaut, wurde allerdings nachgeschickt und das verbaute Herrenmodell konnten wir behalten. 

Meine Frau meine allerdings auch, dass der Unterschied der Sättel nicht der Rede wert ist. Aber da ist ja jedes Empfinden anders und im Zweifelsfall kommt eh ein ganz anderer Sattel drauf.


----------



## SportyBen (15. August 2016)

Ist beim MWN nicht der Vorbau auch kürzer?
Meine Freundin hat sich das Herren 6.0 in S geholt. Abgesehen von Kleinigkeiten passt es.


----------



## denis0082 (16. August 2016)

Hi,

ich habe gelesen, dass bei den Nerve 29 Modellen 2013 der Federweg der Fox 32 von 110mm zurück auf 120mm getravelt werden konnte (es handelte sich eigentlich um 120mm Gabeln die mit Spacer auf 110mm reduziert wurden). Bei den 2014-2015ern soll das wohl nicht gehen. Gibt es nicht doch eine Möglichkeit durch Wechsel der kompletten Luftfeder-Einheit? Das wäre immer noch günstiger als eine neue Gabel.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Stoffl46 (17. August 2016)

Versprichst du dir von den 10mm so viel, dass sich der Aufwand lohnt? Meiner Meinung nach mache die jetzt nicht so den Riesen Unterschied.

Gesendet von meinem Nokia 3310


----------



## denis0082 (18. August 2016)

Es sollte dabei aber auch der Winkel um ca. 0,5° flacher werden. Die Kombination wären mir dann die 60 € eventuell wert.


----------



## Stoffl46 (18. August 2016)

Okay, 60€ und die 0,5° klingen in Ordnung. Ich denke, dass es funktionieren könnte, da Stand- und Tauchrohre ja nicht für jeden Federweg extra produziert werden. Die decken ja eig auch immer einen Bereich (z.B. 80 - 120 mm) ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (18. August 2016)

Richtig und ich vermute, dass ich wenn dann dieses Kit benötige:

http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-FACTORY...n-80-130-Air-Shaft-Assembly--Piston-Stud.html

So 100% sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Werde wohl Fox anschreiben müssen.


----------



## Tom1987 (18. August 2016)

Schau mal bei hier (Changing Travel):

http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=32

Ich würde vermuten dass da nur ein Spacer raus muss.


----------



## denis0082 (18. August 2016)

Hi Tom, irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich gelesen, dass das bei den 2013er Nerve 29 noch ging und ab 2014 dann (leider) "echte" 110mm Gabeln von Fox an Canyon geliefert wurden. D. h. deren Air Spring Assembly hat keinen Reduzier-Spacer sondern ist schon fix so konstruiert als hätte sie den Spacer. Mal gucken was Fox antwortet, im Zweifel seh ich einfach mal nach.


----------



## Tom1987 (18. August 2016)

Hi Denis,

ich habe es noch so im Kopf dass es von Fox keine 110mm Float zu kaufen gab. Nur 100mm oder 120mm und sie für Canyon eine 110mm Float getravelt haben.


----------



## filiale (18. August 2016)

Korrekt, ab 2014 ist KEIN Spacer mehr verbaut. Ich weiß es sicher, denn ich habe die Gabel zerlegt und keinen Spacer vorgefunden.


----------



## Tom1987 (18. August 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Korrekt, ab 2014 ist KEIN Spacer mehr verbaut. Ich weiß es sicher, denn ich habe die Gabel zerlegt und keinen Spacer vorgefunden.


Schade....

Danke für die Information


----------



## denis0082 (18. August 2016)

Ist bisher alles noch ein Gedankenspiel. Aber mit 120mm Gabel und 2 Offset Buchsen (laut Hersteller ~ - 1.5°) käme das Nerve 29 auf ungefähr 68° Lenkwinkel bei nahezu gleich bleibendem reach und bb drop. Und das für unter 100 Euro. Okay Werkzeug und Zeit noch nicht einberechnet. Klingt trotzdem interessant. Alternative ist das Angleset von Works Components.


----------



## fkal (1. September 2016)

Servus,
ich habe letztes Jahr einen 2015er Nerve AL (27.5 Zoll) Rahmen auf Garantie bekommen, den ich mir jetzt aufbauen werde. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass im Rahmen kein Gewinde für die Steckachse vorhanden ist und dass sich dieses offenbar in einem zusätzlichen Teil versteckt (siehe Abbildung). Muss ich dieses Teil extra bei Canyon bestellen? Nachdem mir der Rahmen ohnehin ohne Schaltauge geliefert wurde, muss ich mir ein Schaltauge bestellen. Auf den Abbildungen zu Schaltauge 27 ist dieses "gesuchte" Gewindeteil nicht vorhanden, weshalb ich euch jetzt frage, ob das Teil des Schaltauges ist oder nicht?!

Vielen Dank & Grüße


----------



## Catweazle81 (1. September 2016)

Schau doch mal in der entsprechenden Explosionszeichnung nach, Nerve AL | M13-15. Nr. 28, DO ship


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkal (1. September 2016)

Ah super, danke. Also doch kein Teil vom Schaltauge...

Sollte das eigentlich Teil des Lieferumfangs vom Rahmen sein? Ich meine schon.

Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist, dass beim eingebauten Steuersatz der Kabelkonus fehlt...


----------



## fkal (6. September 2016)

Hi,

ich möchte mir einen Laufradsatz für meinen Nerve (27,5 Zoll) Rahmen kaufen. Habe aber zwei Steckachsensysteme für das HR zur Auswahl. Ich denke mal, die 135 mm passt, oder?

1.) Steckachse | 12x135mm
2.) Steckachse | 12x142mm (X12)


----------



## filiale (6. September 2016)

Ich vermute Du bist gerade nicht in der Nähe Deines Rahmen oder warum mißt Du nicht nach ( entweder an der alten Achse oder am Rahmen ) ?


----------



## Domowoi (6. September 2016)

Ich glaube nur das 6.0 hat Schnellspanner, die anderen müssten alle 12x142mm X12 sein.

Aber zur Sicherheit im Download Center von Canyon nachschauen, oder eben am eigenen Rahmen schaun was auf der Achse steht.


----------



## Kgueth (6. September 2016)

Hallo,

das Nerve 29" hat 142mm. Um welches Handelt es sich genau? Steht in der Regel auf der Achse selbst...
Grüße


----------



## Frodijak (7. September 2016)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkal (15. September 2016)

Kgueth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Nerve 29" hat 142mm. Um welches Handelt es sich genau? Steht in der Regel auf der Achse selbst...
> Grüße



Hallo,

danke - 142 mm war richtig. Ich habe derzeit nur den Rahmen vor mir ohne Achse und ohne Gewindegegenstück (Nr. 28, DO ship).

Kann mir jemand sagen welcher Shimano-XT-Umwefertyp bei den Nerve AL (27.5) Modellen passt? Sprich welche Aufnahme, Topswing/Downswing, etc.?


----------



## Kgueth (16. September 2016)

Hallo,

2x10 Speed oder 3x10Speed... ?
Generell sind beim 2015 Nerve  Directmount Downswing, Downpull verbaut. 

Grüße


----------



## denis0082 (16. September 2016)

Sicher? Ich dachte das Nerve 27,5" hat seit eh und je side-swing.


----------



## Kgueth (16. September 2016)

Hi,,


denis0082 schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich dachte das Nerve 27,5" hat seit eh und je side-swing.


Stimmt ich bin geistig immer beim 29"... (da hock ich ja drauf).  Bilder zeigen beim 2015 Nerve (27,5" kein Downswing...
Danke für die Korrektur... 
Grüße


----------



## fkal (16. September 2016)

Kgueth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 2x10 Speed oder 3x10Speed... ?
> Grüße



Sorry, die Information hat natürlich gefehlt.... 2x11 werde ich fahren.

Danke für die Antworten. Welcher der folgenden Side Swing Umwerfer passt denn dann?

Shimano Deore XT FD-M8020-D
Shimano Deore XT FD-M8020-H
Shimano Deore XT FD-M8020-L


----------



## denis0082 (17. September 2016)

Ich vermute mal der mit Endung D, für direct mount.


----------



## fkal (17. September 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal der mit Endung D, für direct mount.



Es kann eigentlich nur die "E-Version" sein...XT FD-M8020-E

https://www.paul-lange.de/index.php...no/explosionszeichnungen/FD/FD-M8020-3856.pdf

Vielen Dank!


----------



## prabbatel (2. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, der sein Rad nicht so zugeklebt hat, wie ich:
Bei meinem Nerve (29er) sehe ich an der Unterseite der linken Strebe des Hinterbaus (die Seite wo die Bremsleitung verlegt ist) ein Abflussloch vorne und eines der Nähe der hinteren Achse.
Auf der rechten Seite, mit dem Schaltzug ist vorne kein Loch, (vermutlich da hier die Strebe noch offen ist). Mein Frage ist jetzt: Kann jemand kurz nachschauen, ob da hinten ein Abflussloch ist?
Ich hab da alles zum Schutz vor Kettenschlag abgeklebt und frage mich jetzt ob ich da ohne es zu merken was zu geklebt habe, das offen sein sollte.

Ich könnte natürlich auch selber nachschauen, dann müsste ich aber alles ab reißen und danach wieder zu kleben. Wenn es sowieso jemand weiß, wäre das viel praktischer.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Kgueth (3. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
habe gerade bei meinem 2015er Nerve geschaut. 
In Nabennähe, ist weder an der Kettenstrebe noch an der Anderen ein Loch. 
Hätte aber auch kein Problem damit sowas zuzukleben. Die Strebe ist "hinten" ja offen
und der tiefste Punkt ist ja auch in Gelenknähe... ...da sind bei mir Löcher.

Grüße


----------



## prabbatel (4. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Info
Dass die Strebe zur Kurbel hin abfällt und da ja alles rauslaufen muss ist mir dann auch noch aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SportyBen (7. Oktober 2016)

Habe mal eine sehr stumpfe Frage zur Dämpfergröße.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau durchaus noch etwas mehr hergeben würde als die 44mm des Dämpfers - lässt sich da mit sinnvollen Mitteln mehr Federweg raus kitzeln?


----------



## Manu84 (2. November 2016)

Hallo,

an meinem Nerve 8.9 29 ist ein Cane Creek Steuersatz 40 verbaut. Das Untere Lager ist nun defekt.
Kann mir jemand sagen welches Lager (Bezeichnung) ich bestellen muss?

Gruß Manu


----------



## Sepp333 (3. November 2016)

Manu84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> an meinem Nerve 8.9 29 ist ein Cane Creek Steuersatz 40 verbaut. Das Untere Lager ist nun defekt.
> Kann mir jemand sagen welches Lager (Bezeichnung) ich bestellen muss?
> ...


https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...-fuer-40er-Serie-p36187/black-52-mm-o6946613/


----------



## Deleted 404233 (21. November 2016)

Guten Morgen,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ;-) 
Bei meinem CANYON NERVE 2016 (ca. 1000KM benutzt) war heute die Schraubverbindung Hinterbau / Rahmen lose (ich konnte die Verbindung per Hand rein und rausdrehen). Kann sich die Verbindung so schnell lösen? 25N ist doch relativ fest.... 

Habt ihr ebenfalls eine Idee wie ich 25N messen kann beim festdrehen? Mein Drehmomentschlüssel reicht leider nur bis 15N

Danke und Gruß


----------



## el martn (21. November 2016)

Wichtiger wie das Drehmoment ist die richtige Schraubensicherung!

Sauber machen, mittelfeste Schraubensicherung drauf und mit Gefühl und Schmackes festziehen.


----------



## Zementsack (23. November 2016)

Servus. Habe ein Nerve 8.9 und würde gerne eine Ersatzkette bestellen. Aber wie viel Glieder muss die haben? Weiß das jemand?
Beim ersten Versuch zu zählen habe ich vergebens die vernietete Stelle gesucht. Ketten die montiere kriegen ein Powerlink oder sowas in der Art, dann ist das Zählen deutlich leichter und ich weiß beim schmieren auch, wann ich einmal rum bin.


----------



## filiale (23. November 2016)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Servus. Habe ein Nerve 8.9 und würde gerne eine Ersatzkette bestellen. Aber wie viel Glieder muss die haben? Weiß das jemand?
> Beim ersten Versuch zu zählen habe ich vergebens die vernietete Stelle gesucht. Ketten die montiere kriegen ein Powerlink oder sowas in der Art, dann ist das Zählen deutlich leichter und ich weiß beim schmieren auch, wann ich einmal rum bin.



google sagt: http://www.rst.mp-all.de/kette.htm


----------



## Zementsack (23. November 2016)

Interessant. Da komme ich auf 114 Glieder, also gerade noch Standardlänge. Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe ist dass laut dieser Seite das Schaltwerk keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Kgueth (23. November 2016)

Hallo,
dürfte passen (ich nutze auch den Rechner).  Kleiner Hinweis: Manche Ketten sind Richtungsgebunden...
... bei der Montage darauf achten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (24. November 2016)

Ich kann leider inzwischen bestätigen, dass auch das *Nerve AL 9.9 SL (2014)* mit der Fox 32 Factory einen fix auf 110mm eingestellten air shaft assembly hat. Zumindest meins. Anscheinend haben andere mehr Glück gehabt, zumindest hatte ich auf vitalmtb jemanden getroffen, der anderes behauptet hatte.


----------



## Jurriaan (26. Mai 2017)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe gelesen, dass bei den Nerve 29 Modellen 2013 der Federweg der Fox 32 von 110mm zurück auf 120mm getravelt werden konnte (es handelte sich eigentlich um 120mm Gabeln die mit Spacer auf 110mm reduziert wurden). Bei den 2014-2015ern soll das wohl nicht gehen. Gibt es nicht doch eine Möglichkeit durch Wechsel der kompletten Luftfeder-Einheit? Das wäre immer noch günstiger als eine neue Gabel.
> 
> Danke und Gruß


Ich habe ein Nerve 8.9 '14. Der Gabel ist ein Fox 32 CMP5 . Ich habe der Federweg getravelt von 110 nach 130. Ein fach der spacer auslassen und der neg plate umkehren.


----------



## gstar61 (31. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mein Nerve letztes Jahr im August gekauft (danke nochmal für die Hilfe hier im Forum ). Kam jetzt aber erst dazu das Ding richtig auszufahren. Nach der letzten Tour ist mir aufgefallen dass das Hinterteil irgendwie locker ist bzw. leicht wackelt. Am Gelenk hat sich die Schraube locker gedreht (2-3 Umdrehungen). Nun bin ich wahrscheinlich länger so gefahren ohne es zu merken. Kann man das was kaputt gemacht haben?


----------



## Chainzuck (1. Juni 2017)

gstar61 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Nerve letztes Jahr im August gekauft (danke nochmal für die Hilfe hier im Forum ). Kam jetzt aber erst dazu das Ding richtig auszufahren. Nach der letzten Tour ist mir aufgefallen dass das Hinterteil irgendwie locker ist bzw. leicht wackelt. Am Gelenk hat sich die Schraube locker gedreht (2-3 Umdrehungen). Nun bin ich wahrscheinlich länger so gefahren ohne es zu merken. Kann man das was kaputt gemacht haben?


Hey,
die Schraube ist wohl eine Schwachstelle beim Nerve. Hat sich bei mir auch schon öfters gelockert.
Kauf dir ne Flasche mittelfesten loctite und schraub sie mit richtigen Moment wieder ein.
Dann kannst du vlt mal den Dampfer ausbauen und den hinterbau durch den Federweg bewegen. Das sollte leichtgängig und ohne Widerstand funktionieren.
Dann Dämpfer wieder rein und nochmal prüfen, das nirgendwo Spiel im hinterbau ist.
Wenn alles gut ist weiter fahren.
Normal passiert da nicht allzu schnell was, meine hatte sich auch mal während ner langen ruppigen Alpenabfahrt gelockert und ich habs erst unten gemerkt. Festgezogen und 2 Jahre später noch alles top.

Generell sollte man immer aufmerksam sein und vor ner Tour mal kurz checken, das alles fest ist: Vorder- und Hinterachse, Steuersatz,(bremse ziehen und wackeln), Dämpferaufnahme (Hinterrad hüpfen lassen), Hinterbaulager (zB am Hinterrad seitlich wackeln). Dauert 30sec, erhöht aber die Lebensdauer von Rad und Fahrer.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schurwald-biker (22. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe das Canyon Nerve AL 29 9.9, das Rad ist jetzt ca. 3.300 km gefahren.

Bin im Oktober ein Rennen gefahren, das war eine brutale Schlammschlacht. Eine Woche später habe ich das Rad wieder rausgeholt, dann war der Lenker etwas fest. Nach einer Tour ist wieder alles gängig, ich denke aber, der Steuersatz muss gewechselt werden.

Weiß jemand, welche Maße ich brauche?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## gruene_blitz (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab bei mir nur das untere gewechselt, das obere war noch wie neu.

Bei meinem 9.9 ist unten IS52 verbaut.

Das obere weiß ich nicht. Am besten schaust du dann in der Explosions Zeichnung von canyon nach. 

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris M5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholzi (22. Oktober 2017)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das Canyon Nerve AL 29 9.9, das Rad ist jetzt ca. 3.300 km gefahren.
> 
> ...


Servus,

es ist die "40er Serie" on Cane Creek verbaut. Du brauchst nachfolgende Außendurchmesser: Unten-52 mm, oben-41 mm.


----------



## schurwald-biker (22. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank Euch


----------



## schurwald-biker (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem Nerve Al 9.9 ist das untere Lager kaputt (siehe oben, bis bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen). Ich habe jetzt das untere Lager ausgetrieben und werde ein neues bestellen.
Mir ist nun nicht klar, mit welchem Werkzeug wie ich so ein integriertes Lager wieder einpresse.
Könnt ihr mir bitte einen Tipp geben, vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Kgueth (4. Februar 2018)

Hi,  wenn du vom Pressfit Lager redest. Dann würde ich entweder ein Werkzeug beim Radhändler leihen /mieten oder mit einer Gewindestange ein Werkzeug bauen...  ...um Stuttgart gibt es doch ein Haufen Metallverarbeitende Betriebe. Kennst du keinen der dir was drehen kann? 

Google spuckt sicher einige Bauanleitungen aus... B-Lösungen wie Schraubstock gehen in der Regel schief.  

Grüße


----------



## schurwald-biker (4. Februar 2018)

Hi,

es geht um das untere Steuersatzlager, nicht das Innenlager. Habe das wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Kgueth (4. Februar 2018)

Hi,  





schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es geht um das untere Steuersatzlager, nicht das Innenlager. Habe das wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt.



Das ändert an meiner Antwort eigentlich so gut wie nix! 
Macht man auch mit einer Gewindestange un selbstgebastelten Zentrierhilfen... 
Grüße


----------



## Kgueth (4. Februar 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/02/13/mountainbike-steuersatz-einpressen/amp/


----------



## siebenacht (5. Februar 2018)

Die Steuersatzlager sitzen doch meistens recht locker in den Lagerschalen. Da braucht man nichts ein- oder auspressen.
Einfach mit etwas Fett in die Lagerschalen setzen und etwas Fett zwischen Lager und Gabel, fertig.
Der Link gilt fürs Einpressen der Lagerschalen, aber die willst Du ja nicht tauschen. Ich hoffe Du hast nicht die untere Lagerschale rausgetrieben.
Gruß 78


----------



## schurwald-biker (5. Februar 2018)

Ja, das obere Lager liegt lose drin, das untere aber nicht. Das ist ein integrierter Steuersatz.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, gibt's hier gar keine Lagerschale, das Lager wird direkt ins Steuerrohr eingepresst.


----------



## Kgueth (5. Februar 2018)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Ja, das obere Lager liegt lose drin, das untere aber nicht. Das ist ein integrierter Steuersatz.
> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, gibt's hier gar keine Lagerschale, das Lager wird direkt ins Steuerrohr eingepresst.


Nee gibt es nicht.  Aber die Arbeitsschritte zwischen Lager bzw. Laherschale einpressen unterscheiden sich kaum...  

Ein Verkanten kann auch hier ernsthafte Probleme verursachen.  
Daher wirklich ein Werkzeug leihen oder selber bauen...  
Generell ist es nicht so super ein Lager in Alu einzupressen. Das kann schon zu Materialabtrag des Alusteuerrohrs beim Einpressen führen. Sowas sollte man möglichst vermeiden denn die Stelle ist hoch belastet.  (Hatte selber schon Risse im Steuerrohr eines Ghostrahmens... )

Ich habe schon gehört, dass "Metaller" die Lager in den Gefrierschrank legen bevor diese in Alu eingrptesst werden. Ob das ne Gute Idee ist (Kondenswasser) kann ich nicht sagen... 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (6. Februar 2018)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Ja, das obere Lager liegt lose drin, das untere aber nicht. Das ist ein integrierter Steuersatz.
> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, gibt's hier gar keine Lagerschale, das Lager wird direkt ins Steuerrohr eingepresst.


Mag sein, dass es beim Canyon unten keine Lagerschale gibt, aber ich konnte das untere Lager mit der Hand ohne Aus- oder Einpresswerkzeug raus- und wieder reindrücken. Fett nicht vergessen.
Bevor Du es mit Einpresswerkzeug versuchst, probiere doch einfach mal es mit der Hand reinzudrücken.
Ich habe den Acros Steuersatz drin.
Gruß 78


----------



## schurwald-biker (6. Februar 2018)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Sollte ich das Lager von Hand reinbekommen, schicke ich das mitbestellte Werkzeug wieder zurück.


----------



## schurwald-biker (10. Februar 2018)

So, neues Lager ist da. Habe es heute montiert: es ließ sich tatsächlich von Hand reindrücken. Das Einpresswerkzeug werde ich wohl wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## Zebsi (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

hatt von euch schon mal wer den Zuganschlag beim Tretlager ausgebaut beim Nerve Al 29er?

Pos 22 auf der Zeichnung.

Hab blöderweise die Schaltzüge rausgezogen beim Wechseln und vorher keinen Liner durchgezogen[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]

Der Anschlag sitzt irgendwie bombenfest drinnen bei mir[emoji34]Anhang anzeigen Nerve Al.pdf

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (18. Februar 2018)

Den kann man mit einer Spitzzange rausziehen nachdem beide Schaltzüge inklusive Außenhülle entfernt wurden...


----------



## siebenacht (18. Februar 2018)

Probiere es mal mit Kriechöl, der Zuganschlag sollte nur reingesteckt sein.
Hier ein Link mit Tipps zum Einfädeln des Zuges: https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de...ike-wechseln-so-funktioniert-s.780153.2.htm#5
Viel Erfolg.
Gruß 78


----------



## Zebsi (18. Februar 2018)

Super.

Toll dass man hier so schnell Hilfe bekommt[emoji4]

Hab den Anschlag rausbekommen und die Züge einfädeln können. War so schwergängig weil der Rahmen an der Stelle leicht verbogen war, bin wahrscheinlich mal auf nen Stein geknallt oder so.[emoji44]


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chainzuck (18. Februar 2018)

Züge wechseln find ich echt nervig beim Nerve, besonders wenn man keinen liner zur Hand hat. Aufm trail fast unmöglich.
Gibt es einen vernünftigen Grund für Canyon keine durchgehenden Zugaußenhüllen zu verwenden?


----------



## filiale (18. Februar 2018)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Gibt es einen vernünftigen Grund für Canyon keine durchgehenden Zugaußenhüllen zu verwenden?



Wieviele Hersteller machen das (von den 500 die es gibt) ? Grund ist z.B.: Du hast mehr Gewicht im Unterrohr als mit einem einfachen Seilzug und somit schwingt -> klappert die Außenhülle gegen das Unterrohr...ja klar, kann man Polstern, aber der Aufwand bei der Montage muß vom Kunden auch wieder bezahlt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (18. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Wieviele Hersteller machen das (von den 500 die es gibt) ? Grund ist z.B.: Du hast mehr Gewicht im Unterrohr als mit einem einfachen Seilzug und somit schwingt -> klappert die Außenhülle gegen das Unterrohr...ja klar, kann man Polstern, aber der Aufwand bei der Montage muß vom Kunden auch wieder bezahlt werden.



OK ist also Ansichtssache. 
Die paar Gramm wären es mir Wert. Finde es ist nicht schwerer ne Außenhülle durch den Rahmen zu ziehen als einen Zug. Und wenn die erstmal drinn ist dauert Züge wechseln 2minuten. Damit würde man beim Service wieder Zeit einsparen. Das klappern kann man ja in den Griff kriegen, wenn man beim designen drann denkt.

Mir ist einmal vor nem Rennen beim Bikefestival Willingen ein Zug gerissen. Der nette Mechaniker vom Canyon stand hat mir geholfen, aber selbst er brauchte über 20 Minuten, weil das so ein gefuckel ist unterm Tretlager.


----------



## Zebsi (18. Februar 2018)

Die perfekte Lösung hatt Canyom beim neuen Spectral verbaut. Durchgehende Züge unter einer Abdeckung am Unterrohr verlegt, klapperfrei und servicefreundlich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chainzuck (18. Februar 2018)

Zebsi schrieb:


> Die perfekte Lösung hatt Canyom beim neuen Spectral verbaut. Durchgehende Züge unter einer Abdeckung am Unterrohr verlegt, klapperfrei und servicefreundlich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Das find ich super! 
Jetzt noch auf Basis des spectral  Rahmens, nen leichtes neues nerve raus bringen!


----------



## Pr0ph (12. Mai 2018)

Ich würde gerne bei meinem Nerve Al aus 2014 den Dämpfer wechseln, von Fox auf RockShox. Welche Einbaubuchsen benötige ich dafür?

Gesendet von meinem Nokia 7 plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grand-canyon82 (4. April 2019)

Hi zusammen,

ich würde gerne an meinem Canyon Nerve Al 9.0 von 2014 die Hinterbaulager erneuern. Mein Problem ist, dass ich die Schraube am Horst Link auf beiden Seiten zwar lösen kann, diese sich dann aber nicht abziehen lassen. Gibt es da eine spezielle Sicherung (O-Ring oder dergleichen)?

Desweiteren suche ich nach einer kostengünstigen Lösung die Lager auszupressen und neue einzupressen ala DIY. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit alternativen Lagerherstellern, die verbauten Industrielager scheinen mir nur bedingt haltbar zu sein.

Ich hoffe es ist noch jemand aktiv hier!

Beste Grüße


----------



## siebenacht (4. April 2019)

Wenn die Lager noch in Ordnung sind, also die Kugeln nicht gebrochen sind und nur das Fett mit Dreck und Rost braun ist, würde ich die Lager nur reinigen (Gummidichtung vorsichtig mit Nadel herausnehmen und mit Bremsenreiniger ausspülen), mit neuem Fett vollpressen und mit der Gummdichtung wieder verschließen. Dazu gibt es genug Anleitungen im Netz.
Das Auspressen der Lager am Horst Link ist nicht so lustig, da dort bei den alten Modellen ein Steg zwischen den beiden Lagern ist. 
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (4. April 2019)

die Schraube sitz nur fest vorsichtig raustreiben und zu den Lagern da kannst Du die passenden von jeden Herstellern nehmen schaue mal die von SKF haben extra welche fürs MTB entwickelt vielleicht sin da die passenden dabei
https://www.skf-mtrx.de/


----------



## Grand-canyon82 (4. April 2019)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Den Ansatz mit reinigen und fetten hatte ich auch zuerst, hat bei mir aber an der Wippe nichts gebracht.

Ich bin gerade dran und hab die Torque (25Nm) welchen den Rahmen und die Kettenstreben verbinden abgemacht, hier ist mir auf der Antriebsseite direkt das Lager entgegengekommen! Das Lager hat sich relativ leicht durch aushebeln abziehen lassen. Auf der anderen Seite sitzt es fest, werde es versuchen vorsichtig auszutreiben.

Am Horst Link knacken die Schraubne wenn ich sie löse, lassen sich dann ca. 5mm ausdrehen und dann geht nichts mehr. @Dumens100 bist du dir sicher, dass hier kein besonderer Sicherungsmechanismus greift und ich die Schraube bzw das Gewinde durch austreiben nicht kaputt mache?

Eigentlich laufen die Lager am Hors Link noch am besten (einfaches betätigen des Hinterbaus nach Dämpferausbau) hingegen sind die Lager an der Aufnahme der Wippe extrem hakelig, die müssen wohl auch raus.

Grüße


----------



## Dumens100 (4. April 2019)

jo da bin ich mir sicher hatte alle schrauben schon raus habe zwar nen AL 9.9 aber auf der Explosionszeichnung sieht es genauso aus
https://www.canyon.com/de-de/support-articles/exploded_drawings_2014.html


----------



## Grand-canyon82 (4. April 2019)

Super, Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Dumens100 (7. Juni 2019)

Hallo
ist beim Nerve AL9.9 beim Pressfit Lager rechts der Distanzring auf der rechten Seite drin oder nicht


----------



## MDoppelD (26. Juli 2019)

EIn Tipp für Nerve-Besitzer:

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich die Schalthebel gewechselt an meinem Nerve AL 27,5 2017 und musste daher neue Züge verbauen.

Am Schaltwerks-Schaltzug, beim hinteren Stück Außenhülle, das durch die Kettenstrebe führt habe ich den Innenzug fast nicht rausbekommen. Ich habe dann die Hülle auch mit herausgezogen und die sah für die 2 Jahre und 4.000 km Laufleistung ordentlich angescheuert und rostig aus. Der Einbau des neuen Stückchens Außenhülle ging übrigens verhältnismäßig reibungslos (hier hatte ich ein wenig Bammel vor ewiger Fummelei).

Ich hatte vorher immer mal wieder kleine, eher unauffällige Problemchen mit dem Schaltwerk (Ghostshifting, Kette mal nach innen geflogen, unsauberes Schalten … aber alles nur sporadisch und höchstselten.) Mittlerweile mit der neuen Zugaußenhülle wird mir klar woher die Problemchen kamen.

Also Tipp: Beim Nerve ggf. immer mal die Zughüllen mit checken, insbesondere wenns mit einem ordentlich eingestellten Schaltwerk dennoch unerklärliche Probleme bei der Schalterei  gibt.

(Keine Ahnung ob das hier reinpasst, sorry falls nicht)


----------



## CoAXx (1. August 2019)

Ich habe eine Frage zu der Dämpfer Aufnahme des Nerve 27,5" 2016. Früher gab es mal diverse Alternativen, die besser gleiten sollten. Gibt es das noch oder würdet ihr davon abraten?

Da ich gerade einen Dämpfer-Service machen lassen will, wäre es der richtige Zeitpunkt auch an der Dämpferaufnahme etwas zu wechseln?

Gibts da ein Service Kit von Canyon oder muss ich das beim Dämpferservice mitmachen lassen?

Es handelt sich um einen Fox Float DPS 2016 190x51 (7,5"x2"). Der Tune ist 2016, FLOAT DPS, P-S, A, 3pos LV, Canyon, M13 - Nerve AL, 7.500, 2.000, 0.2 Spacer, CL, RM, Climb F, 10393/10391 Logo.


----------



## siebenacht (1. August 2019)

Kommt drauf an, hat der Dämpfer schon die gelben Gleitlager von Fox?
Wenn ja, behalte sie bzw. prüfe, ob Lager und Buchsen noch in Ordnung sind, alles leicht funktioniert und nichts Spiel hat.
Wenn nein, dann tausche die alten Gleitlager gegen die neuen gelben inkl. Buchsen von Fox. Besser geht eigentlich nicht.
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=36925;menu=1000,2,119;page=8
Den Austausch kann man alleine machen, aber für das Auspressen der alten Lager benötigt man ein Spezialwerkzeug oder man baut sich etwas. Das Spezialwerkzeug zu kaufen lohnt nicht, da man dieses bei der neuen Gleitlagergeneration (gelb) nicht mehr benötigt.
Gruß 78


----------



## CoAXx (1. August 2019)

ja, ich habe schon die Kunstoff weiß-gelben, nicht wie früher die aluminiumfarbenen, falls du das meinst. Dann lasse ich die Dinger einfach drin und mache nur einen Dämpfer Service. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Frodijak (8. August 2019)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

